# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم الأول



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*

[YOUTUBE]aSc_jlz-N3s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
سنبدأ فى تدوين فعاليات 30/6 وما يتلوه من أيام

ولأن الآتى سيستمر .... أيام ..... شهور ..... سنين ..... فسندون الأحداث بصفة يومية ..... كل يوم فى موضوع مستقل .... 

ولأننا ندون أهم أحداث, من أهم أحداث تاريخ مصر المعاصر .... أرجو أن نلتزم بمهنية التدوين للتاريخ ..... لأجيال آتية .... ليكون لديهم مرجعا ... يؤرخ أحداث مصيرية .... لمولد مصر الجديدة ..... مصر المتحررة من سبيها .... لتعود كما كانت .....جنة الله فى الأرض*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*الإرشاد» يجتمع بمنزل «عاكف» بحضور قيادات من التنظيم الدولي.. ويدرس تنحي مرسي حرصا علي بقاء التنظيم *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*مفاجأة.. "الإخوان" طرحت على المعارضة تشكيل حكومة ونائب عام جديد مقابل المصالحة

*​*6/30/2013   12:08 AM*​*




*​* 

  أكد مصدر مطلع داخل جماعة الإخوان، أن اجتماع مكتب الإرشاد بشأن الخروج  من مأزق 30 يونيو، قد تضمن شروع بعض قيادات الإخوان بالحزب والجماعة، في  فتح قنوات اتصال مع المعارضة وعلى رأسها جبهة الإنقاذ للتفاوض معهم بهدف حل  الأزمة الراهنة.

  وأوضح المصدر أن قيادات الإخوان طرحوا على المعارضة  الدخول في حوار  للمصالحة السياسية مقابل تشكيل حكومة جديدة وتعيين نائب  عام جديد وتحديد  موعد للانتخابات البرلمانية والتي سبق أن طالبت بها  الجبهة.

  على نقيض أخر، وصف المصدر الإخواني المعارضة بالمزايدة، منوها أن  المعارضة لديها إحساس بأن الرئيس مرسي سقط وأن الفرصة سانحة أمامها  بالانقضاض عليه، موضحا أن ذلك تجلى في رفض المعارضة للمبادرة التي طرحتها  الجماعة، موضحا أن الجماعة تراجعت عن هذا الطرح كي لا تشعر المعارضة بضعف  النظام ويواصلوا الانقضاض على منصب رئيس الجمهورية. 


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  مفاجأة.. "الإخوان"  طرحت على المعارضة تشكيل حكومة ونائب عام جديد مقابل المصالحة* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يونيو 2013)

*  شاهد ماذا قال الانبا موسى عن يوم 30 يونية *
*2013-06-30 00:30:18* *
* 

*



* 
*الانبا موسى: نثق ان 30 يونيو سيكون يوما وطنيا مشهودا
* *أكد  نيافة الانبا موسى أسقف عام الشباب عبر حسابه الشخصى بتويتر منذ قليل ان  مصر تستعد ليوم 30 يونيو.. و نثق أنه سيكون يوما وطنيا مشهودا.

	يذكر ان "وطنى" بعددها الصادر غدا تفتح ملف مشاركة الاقباط بمظاهرات 30  يونيو و الذى يؤكد فيه نيافته ان الكنيسة لديها ثقة مطلقة بالجيش و ان  الازهر هو صمام امن لمصر؛ و ان ما يتعرض له الوطن اليوم هو نتيجة عدم وجود  استراتجيات واضحة مما اوقعنا فى العديد من الازامات و علينا ان ننقذ مصر  باسرع وقت...
	مايكل فيكتور

	وطنى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط 142 قنبلة يدوية وكمية من الألعاب النارية بحدائق القبة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 يونيو 2013)

*الدكتور أيمن على، مستشار الرئيس الجمهورية: أن الرئيس مرسى لو أجبر على التنازل عن الحكم لن تستقر البلد فى أى لحظة من اللحظات.

وناشد ايمن على، خلال حواره لبرنامج الحياة اليوم المذاع على قناة الحياة، جميع القوى السياسية، النظرة الاستراتيجية لمستقبل مصر واحترام آليات الديمقراطية.

وأضاف: لا مانع أن يكون رئيس الحكومة هو الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى فى يوم من الأيام، لم تطرح الرئاسة ذلك ولن يكون هذا الأنسب للقوات المسلحة، وهذا ليس حلاً للخروج من الأزمات الحالية".*


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

*الجيش بالسويس يطالب المواطنين التعاون مع الشرطة وعدم الاقتراب من السجون والاقسام*

*



*

*ارشيفية                         *


*                                                        - حسن غنيمة                                              *

*                          نشر:                           30/6/2013 12:47 ص                          – تحديث                           30/6/2013 12:47 ص                      *

*                          وزعت قيادة الجيش الثالث الميدانى   بالسويس  منشورا على المواطنين مساء السبت جاء فيه الى ابناء المدينة   الباسلة السويس  التى ساندت الجيش على مر التاريخ  فنحن نبذل كل الجهد من   اجل الحفاظ على  ارواحكم وممتلكاتكم وتامين المنشات العامة والحيوية وحفظ   الاستقرار والامن  العام والعمل على استمرار تشغيل المرافق العامة لتلبية   احتياجاتكم اليومية  والتعامل السريع مع ما يرد الينا من معلومات تهدد امن   السويس.*
*  وطالب المنشور المواطنين التعاون فى الحفاظ على الممتلكات   وسلمية  التظاهر وعدم الاقتراب من المنشات العسكرية والمدنية ودعم عناصر   الشرطة  المدنية وعدم الاقتراب من الاقسام والسجون لضمان استقرارهم فى   العمل  بالتامين والابلاغ عن اى عناصر خارجة على القانون وعدم التردد فى   الابلاغ  عن اى معلومات تهدد امن المدنية.*

*



*​


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2013)

اليوم تاريخ فاصل فى مصر
مثل ثورة يوليو الذى اطاح بالملكية واتى بالجمهورية
هكذا اليوم سوف تتم الاطاحة بالحكم الاخوانى الفاشى لحكم مدنى يضم كافة اطياف المجتمع


----------



## kawasaki (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*
أغلق المئات من المتظاهرين بمحافظة المنوفية مجمع المصالح    الحكومية بمدينة شبين الكوم، والذى يضم مديريات التموين والقوى العاملة    وعددا كبيرا من المصالح الحكومية. 
فى المقابل، قام الموظفون بالتوجه إلى ديوان عام المحافظة، للمشاركة فى    تظاهرات اليوم، مرددين هتافات منهاضة للرئيس مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،    من بينها "المنوفية حرة حرة والإخوان يطلعوا بره" و"يسقط يسقط حكم    المرشد".
اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

الوطني «المنحل» لـ«الحرية والعدالة»: نحن السابقون وأنتم اللاحقون​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*أحمد المغير اعتصامنا في رابعة العدوية ملئ بأجواء رومانسية وحالمة*
*2013-06-30 09:22:04*​​​




*وصف  الناشط الإخواني أحمد المغير المعروف إعلاميا بـ "رجل الشاطر" الاعتصام في  "رابعة العدوية" بالرومانسي والحالم، وقال عبر صفحته على "فيس بوك": "مش  هتصدق إن الأجواء هنا عند معظم الناس أجواء رومانسية وحالمة لأقصى درجة،  والله ما هيحس باللي بقوله غير اللي جربه، نفس إحساس التحرير اثناء خلال  الـ 18 يوم مضروب في اتنين"

المصدر : الوطن*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*                             معتصمو رابعة العدوية يغلقون كافة الشوارع المؤدية الى الميدان*






                                                      رابعة العدوية                         

*                             أ ش أ                           * 
                                              نشر:                         30/6/2013 9:24 ص                          – تحديث                         30/6/2013 9:24 ص                      
                                              واصل متظاهرو التيارات الإسلامية اليوم الأحد اعتصامهم بميدان رابعة العدوية لليوم الثاني على التوالي. 
 وأغلق المعتصمون كافة الشوارع الرئيسية والجانبية المؤدية الى ميدان رابعة  العدوية أمام حركة مرور السيارات؛ حيث وضعوا الحواجز المعدنية والخشبية  على تلك الشوارع لمنع دخول السيارات الى الميدان، وهو ما ادى الى اضطراب فى  حركة المرور خاصة مع مرور حافلات النقل العام بالشوارع الجانبية. 
 كما  قام المعتصمون بنشر المئات من أفراد اللجان الشعبية على جميع مداخل ميدان  رابعة العدوية وبالشوارع الجانبية، للاطلاع على هويات الوافدين الى الميدان  وتفتيشهم؛ لضمان عدم اندساس أى عناصر خارج الاعتصام بين صفوف المعتصمين. 
 ومن جهة أخرى، شهد ميدان رابعة العدوية وجودا مكثفا للباعة الجائلين، خاصة  بائعي الأعلام والشارات الخضراء وكتاب انجازات الرئيس محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية، بالإضافة الى باعة المأكولات الشعبية والمشروبات الذين تواجدوا  بكثافة بشارع الطيران. 
 يذكر أن الالاف من المشاركين فى مليونية  «الشرعية خط أحمر» أعلنوا عقب انتهاء فاعلية المليونية الجمعة الماضية  اعتصامهم بالميدان حتى انتهاء فاعليات مظاهرات 30 يونيو. 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عادل  حمودة: القوات المسلحة تضغط على مرسى للتخلى عن منصبه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل..خطط لزرع عبوات ناسفة وسط المتظاهرين فى 30 يونيو

*​*6/30/2013   2:30 AM​*​*



*​*

كشفت مصادر أمنية عن ورود  تحريات تفيد بالإعداد لزرع عبوات ناسفة بميادين الثورة، الأحد، مشيرا أنه  تجتمع الحشود الكبيرة وتفجرها عن بعد لإحداث أكبر قدر من الخسائر في  الأرواح علي غرار ماحدث في ميدان الشهداء في بورسعيد ليلة أمس الأول، مؤكدا  أنه قد تم احباط تفجير عبوة ناسفة أمس في ميدان الشون بالمحلة الكبري.

وأكد المصدر أنه جاري  تمشيط الميادين للتأكد من خلوها من المتفجرات الا أن ذلك يتطلب تمشيطها علي  مدار الساعة وهو ما يصعب مع وجود حشود كبيرة بعضهم يرفض تواجد الشرطة من  الأساس وسط المتظاهرين.​
​*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو "التحرير" ينظمون مسيرة تطوف أرجاء الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*
مصطفى بكري علي العربية 
===================
الإدارة الأمريكية تجري اتصالات حثيثة في الـ 6 ساعات السابقة مع كافة الاطراف المصرية ، وقال بكري في حديثه لقناة العربية ان مكتب الارشاد يجتمع في هذه اللحظات في مقر الاخوان الرئيسي بالمقطم مع الاحزاب الاسلامية المصرية وان المكتب قرر الموافقة على فترة انتقالية واجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة ، مع استمرار الرئيس مرسي رئيساً في الفترة الانتقالية بدون اي صلاحيات .
وقال بكري ان الاتفاق الذي يتم صياغته ينص على نقل كافة الصلاحيات للجيش المصري .
واكد بكري الذي وصف معلوماته بالموثوقة ان مكتب الارشاد استدعى الرئيس محمد مرسي لابلاغه بالقرارات .
 واكد بكري ان من ضمن القرارات الاولية اقالة النائب العام المصري والاسراع باجراء انتخابات برلمانية قبل انتخابات الرئاسة المبكرة القادمة .
وقال بكري على العربية ان مكتب الارشاد قرر اقالة حكومة قنديل وتعيين محمد البرادعي رئيسا للحكومة في الفترة الانتقالية .
واعلن بكري ان الساعات القليلة القادمة تحمل مفاجآت كبيرة*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو الدفاع يشكلون لجانا شعبية لتأمين الاعتصام *


  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 09:08







                             معتصمو الدفاع – صورة أرشيفية 

كتب حسام الشقويرى



 
قام العشرات من المعتصمين أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع بكوبرى القبة  بعمل لجنة شعبية باتجاه شارع الخليفة المأمون باتجاه العباسية وروكسى  حاملين العصى والشوم، تحسباًَ لأى اعتداء على المعتصمين.
 
من ناحية أخرى، تواجد عدد من الأفراد بزى مدنى بالكلاب البوليسية المدربة لتأمين مقر الاعتصام، تحسباً لوجود أى مفرقعات.
 
وقام المعتصمون، صباح اليوم، بالاصطفاف بطول شارع الخليفة المأمون أمام مقر  الوزارة لتحية إحدى دوريات الأمن الخاصة بحراسة مقر وزارة الدفاع أثناء  سيرها، ورددوا هتافات "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة، أهم.. أهم أبطال العبور  أهم، انزل يا سيسى مرسى مش رئيسى" رافعين أعلام مصر.​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*مؤسسو"تمرد" يقسمون على المصحف لاستكمال الثورة وإسقاط النظام*

  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 07:53






                             مؤسسو تمرد يقسمون على المصحف 
كتب أحمد الجندى


 
نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لحملة "تمرد" الداعية لسحب الثقة من الرئيس  محمد مرسى، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة بموقع "فيس بوك" صورة لمحمود بدر  ومحمد عبدالعزيز مؤسسى الحملة، وهم يقسمون على المصحف الشريف على استكمال  الثورة، وتحقيق أهدافها فى العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والاستقلال  الوطنى، وعدم التفريط فى دماء الشهداء، وعدم التراجع عن الإنهاء السلمى  لنظام الرئيس محمد مرسى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*البابا تواضروس الثاني خلال مداخلة هاتفية لقناة مار مرقص، مساء السبت: أنا في الدير أصلي من أجل مصر وأولادنا اللذين في الشارع للخروج من هذه الأزمة وأقول لأقباط مصر  لا تخافوا, فالخوف يجب أن يكون بعيدًا وأرض مصر مقدسة وهي بلاد باركها المسيح، وهذه البلاد ترتفع منها صلوات دائمًا والله يستجيب ويسمع ويتدخل في الوقت المناسب، وأن الله ضابط الكل وهو يرتب كل الأمر للخير فعبر عن رأيك بلا خوف.
وفى مزمور 27 يقول: "الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف الرب حصن حياتى فممن أرتعب"،
 ولكل قبطى ومسلم عليه أن يقرأ التاريخ سيجد أن مصر دائما فوق كل شىء
*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

دعا الدكتور مراد على، المستشار الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع  السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلى زيارة اعتصام التحالف الوطنى لدعم  الشرعية بميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر لمشاهدة أخلاق المصريين الحقيقية،  قائلا: المعتصمون يتقاسمون الوجبة فيسود الإيثار وترى الناس ليلاً بين  قائمٍ يصلى ومتبتلٍ يتلو القرآن.

 وأضاف المستشار الإعلامى عبر صفحته بموقع "فيس بوك"، أن بداخل الاعتصام لا  تسمع لفظاً نابياً ولا ترى مشاحنة، فضلاً عن احترام النساء وحفظ حرماتهن  فلا إحراج لامرأة ولا تعرض لفتاة مع الابتهال إلى الله ليلاً خلف الدكتور  خالد أبوشادى وتنظيم الطوابير الرياضية صباحاً. 

 وأكد مراد أن يقينه بالله لن يخذل عباده المخلصين حتى وإن أساء البعض فيهم  الظن نتيجة دعاية سوداء، وسيكتب الله الخير لمصر والمصريين. ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*اليوم.. مسيرة للمهندسين المستقلين من النقابة لـ"التحرير"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو رابعة العدوية يغلقون كافة الشوارع المؤدية إلى الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ازدحام شديد بصالات السفر بمطار القاهرة.. ومصدر يؤكد انتظام الرحلات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مسيرة بـ"البرسيم" تطوف أرجاء ميدان التحرير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*أغلق عدد من المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية شارع الميرغنى والأهرام والشوارع الأخرى المؤدية لقصر الاتحادية​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

شهدت صالات السفر بمطار القاهرة الدولى، صباح اليوم الأحد،  تكدساً  شديداً فى أعداد المغادرين للخارج، حيث افترش المسافرون الطرقات  وتكدست  الحقائب الخاصة بالمسافرين، بينما حاول مسئولو الصالات فتح الطرقات  لتسهيل  عبور المسافرين وحركة الركاب.
 
وقال مصدر مسئول بمطار القاهرة الدولى، إن السبب الرئيسى فى تكدس الركاب هو   وصول معظمهم فى أوقات مبكرة جدا عن ميعاد رحلاتهم خوفا من عدم تمكنهم من   الوصول إلى المطار، بينما وصل آخرون منذ مساء أمس ومقرر سفرهم مساء اليوم.
 
وفى السياق ذاته، أكد الركاب أنهم قدموا للمطار مبكرا عن ميعاد قيام   رحلاتهم بسبب الأحداث التى من المتوقع أن تشهدها البلاد اليوم وتزامنا مع   إعلان العديد من الحركات والأحزاب والقوى المعارضة تنظيم مظاهرات للمطالبة   بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.
 
من ناحية أخرى، أكد مصدر مسئول بعمليات مطار القاهرة الدولى انتظام حركة   الملاحة وعدم تأخر أى رحلة عن ميعاد قيامها، وأنه تم الدفع بعدد كبير من   الموظفين لاستيعاب أعداد المسافرين الذين قدموا مبكرا عن موعد قيام   رحلاتهم.
اليوم السابع​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*20 سيارة أمن مركزى و4 مصفحات لتأمين مجلسى الشورى والوزراء*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*فراغ أمنى بمحيط "الإرشاد".. وإغلاق المحال والبنوك القريبة من المقر*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*"الدستور" يقيم مستشفى ميدانيا بوسط "التحرير" لإسعاف المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*
الجيش الثالث الميداني يوزع منشور منذ قليل علي أهالي السويس
-----------------------------
وجاء في البيان الذى كان تحت عنوان "من الجيش الثالث الميدانى إلى موانئ السويس وأبناء مدينة الغريب" أن الجيش الثالث يتعهد أمام الجميع بخمسة أشياء بـ"أنه لن يصوب سلاحه تجاه مواطن شريف، وبذل الجهد من أجل الحفاظ على الأرواح والممتلكات بالتعاون مع الشرطة المدنية والحفاظ على المنشآت العامة والميادين وتشغيل المرافق العامة لتلبية الاحتجاجات والاستجابة الفورية لطلبات الاستغاثة".

وطالب الجيش من مواطنى السويس 5 مطالب "التعاون المخلص مع الجيش فى الحفاظ على الممتلكات العامة وسلمية التظاهرات وعدم الاقتراب من المنشاة العسكرية والمدنية، ودعم عناصر الشرطة والإبلاغ الفورى عن أى عناصر خارجة عن القانون".

واختتم البيان عاشت مصر حرة آمنة مستقرة وطالب بالإبلاغ عن أى تجاوزات أو الاستغاثة من أى شىء على الأرقام التالية "3682800 – 3671962".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*الفايننشيال تايمز: سياسات مرسى أدت إلى انقسام المصريين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*اللواء حمدى بخيت على اون تى فى يحذر ويقول: انتبهوا لعربات دفن الموتى وعربات الاسعاف المجهولة الهوية لاحتمال وجود اسلحه بها *


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية بميدان التحرير تفرض طوقا أمنيا حول السيدات لحمايتهن داخل الميدان*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

نقل الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء،  أعماله اليوم الأحد، إلى مقر هيئة الاستثمار بدلا من مجلس الوزراء، وذلك  تجنبا لأى أحداث قد تطرأ أو تتصاعد اليوم فى محيط المجلس.​ ​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*وزير الطيران: مستعدون بخطط لتأمين كافة المطارات *


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير ينشدون الأغانى الوطنية.. وفانوس كبير بوسط الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*بالصور.. أنصار "تمرد" يتظاهرون بواشنطن للمطالبة بوقف الدعم الأمريكى للإخوان*


  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 10:32








                             جانب من التظاهر 


 
تظاهر عشرات المصريين، أمس السبت، أمام البيت الأبيض بالعاصمة  الأمريكية واشنطن، لإعلان تأييد حركة تمرد، وللمطالبة برحيل الدكتور محمد  مرسى عن رئاسة الجمهورية. وشارك فى الوقفة مجموعة من المستقلين، بالإضافة  إلى أعضاء بحزبى الدستور والوفد، وتحالف المصريين الأمريكيين وأنصار حركة  تمرد.
 
ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات بالإنجليزية والعربية تندد بحكم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والرئيس مرسى، وهتف المتظاهرون هتافات رافضة للرئيس والحكومة  ولقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وعلى رأسهم محمد بديع مرشد الجماعة  ونائبه خيرت الشاطر. كما انتقد المتظاهرون ما أطلقوا عليه "الدعم الأمريكى  غير المشروط" لجماعة الإخوان، مطالبين الإدارة الأمريكية بعدم التدخل فى  الشأن المصرى.
 
من جانبه، قال توفيق داوود، الناشط بحركة تمرد لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن أبناء  الجالية المصرية بالولايات المتحدة من أنصار حركة تمرد يحاولون، من خلال  تواجدهم بأمريكا، توصيل صوت الشعب لمصرى المعارض لحكم الإخوان المسلمين،  مشيراً إلى أن مظاهرات الجالية لن تقتصر على العاصمة واشنطن، لكن سيتم  تنظيمها أيضاً فى عدد من كبرى المدن الأمريكية مثل نيويورك ولوس أنجلوس،  وشيكاغو، وغيرها.
 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*طالب الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، كافة التيارات السياسية الذين وصفهم بـ ''شركاء الثورة الحقيقيين'' الابتعاد عن تظاهرات يوم 30 يونيو، والتي اعتبرها "الثورة المضادة" التي تشكل "المشهد الفلولي"-حسب قوله- مؤكداً على ضرورة تنقية الصفوف والاتفاق أو الاختلاف مع شركاء الثورة الحقيقيين من الإسلاميين ولكن بقواعد تليق بالثورة والثوار، على حد قوله.
وأضاف في تعليق نشره على حسابه الرسمي بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، السبت، "حينما بكون رجال عمر سليمان (حسام خيرالله وحسين كمال) هم ابرز المخططين للثورة الثانية ورجال احمد شفيق هم ابرز الممولين لها، وحينما يكون توفيق عكاشة ومرتضى منصور ومعتز كمال الشاذلي وطلعت زكريا هم المحمولين على الاعناق في ميادين الثورة الثانية، وحينما يكون رجال صفوت الشريف (أمثال احمد الفضالي وموسى مصطفى)هم الرموز السياسية للثورة".
وتابع: "وحينما يكون رجال الحزب الوطني (ميمي العمدة وحسن التونسي ومحمد عودة وعبدالرحيم الغول وعادل شعلان ) هم الحاشدين للثوار في المحافظات ، وحينما يكون زعماء البلطجة خلفاء نخنوخ (المعروفين بالاسم) هم الفاعلين الحقيقيين في احداث الثورة؛ فمؤكد أننا نتحدث عن الثورة المضادة وليس عن الثورة الثانية، أهيب بشركاء الثورة الحقيقيين من كافة التيارات الابتعاد عن هذا المشهد الفلولي وتنقية الصفوف والاتفاق او الاختلاف مع شركاء الثورة من الاسلاميين ولكن على قواعد تليق بالثورة والثوار".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*فتحت شركة لينك وايرلس مخصوص عند الاتحادية باسم access point80 وسيكون مفتوح للجميع من اليوم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو رابعة: قول الحق خليك جرىء.. مرسى أحسن رئيس​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*شيخ الأزهر يطالب المصريين بضبط النفس واجتناب العنف بكل أشكاله​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*



سيدنى - استراليا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يونيو 2013)

هذا اليوم هو اخطر يوم يمر فى حياة الشعب المصرى
اتمنى النصر للقوى الوطنية وهزيمة اعداء الوطن والحياة ا
المجرمين الارهابين


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*إغلاق ديوان عام محافظه المنوفية ومجلس المدينه ومجمع المصالح وشركة المياه بأمر الموظفين - عصيان مدنى عام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*نشطاء يتظاهرون أمام مكتب النائب العام للمطالبة برحيل النظام​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*"الأوقاف" تغلق أبوابها أمام العاملين.. والشرطة تؤمن مداخل الوزارة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش والشرطة يؤمنان مداخل القاهرة الكبرى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*شوفوا ماذا قالت الاعلاميه رولا خرسا لشاب سلفى قال " النصارى " على الهوا .. وشوفوا ردها عليه كان ايه الان
*

[YOUTUBE]0FTmUhOhoew#at=11[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*كارثة.. "حماس" تنشر عناصرها المسلحة على الحدود المصرية

*​*6/30/2013   11:20 AM*​*




*​*

اونا

كثفت وزرة الداخلية في حكومة حماس بغزة اليوم من نشر عناصرها الأمنية على الحدود الفلسطينية المصرية .

وقال العقيد طارق أبو هاشم قائد المنطقة الجنوبية بغزة فى   تصريح اليوم أن هذه الخطوة تأتي لعدم الزج بالقطاع في الشأن المصري الداخلي   ، إضافة إلى ضمان عدم استغلال الأوضاع الأمنية على الحدود المصرية من بعض   المهربين .

وأضاف العقيد أبو هشام "يأتي هذا الانتشار لضمان أمن وسلامة الحدود وتفويت الفرصة على المتربصين بأبناء الشعب الفلسطيني "حسب قوله . 

في الوقت نفسه، أكد صبحي أبو رضوان رئيس بلدية رفح جنوب   قطاع غزة ، أن معظم الواردات عبر الأنفاق الأرضية توقفت نتيجة تكثيف الحملة   الأمنية المصرية على الأنفاق الحدودية "انفاق التهريب".

 وأضاف “هناك اتصالات بين الحكومة في غزة وجهات مصرية بشأن   الإجراءات المتبعة ضد الأنفاق، معربا عن أمله أن تثمر تلك الاتصالات  بإيجاد  حلول لوقف حدة الأزمة التي قد تتفاقم إذا استمر الوضع القائم.

وأوضح أن الحملة المصرية الحالية ضد الأنفاق تسببت في توقف   حركة البناء بقطاع غزة مؤكدا أن "أمن غزة السياسي والاقتصادي مرتبط بأمن   مصر" .

 على صعيد ذي صلة قال مدير عام الهيئة العامة للبترول بغزة   عبد الناصر مهنا اليوم الاحد "سنلجأ إلى توفير الوقود الإسرائيلي للشركات   في قطاع غزة نظرا لنقص الوقود المصري المدخل إلى قطاع غزة عبر الأنفاق   الحدودية نظرا للأحداث التى تمر بها مصر".

وأشار مهنا إلى أن عددا من شركات الوقود العاملة في القطاع   طالبت الهيئة العامة للبترول بضرورة العمل على توفير الوقود الإسرائيلي   لحين انتهاء التظاهرات في مصر، مضيفا "سنعمل على تلبية طلباتها".​

الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مسيرة حاشدة لمعتصمى رابعة العدوية بالأكفان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*"جاد الله":الرئيس قد ينفذ "اعتقالات"خلال ساعات بعد إلغاء الطوارئ.. وسأنزل "الميدان" ساعياً لتكليف"السيسي" برئاسة الوزراء




*​*الأحد 30.06.2013 - 11:34 ص*​*



المستشار محمد فؤاد جادالله​


سأنزل الميدان معرفاً الناس بأهمية المطالبة بـ"السيسي" رئيساً للوزراء
عدم التفاق الشعب يجبرنا على طرح بدائل معاصرة لفاعليات 30 يونيه
الرئيس قد ينفذ اعتقالات خلال الساعات القادمة بعد أن يلغي الطوارئ

صرح المستشار محمد فؤاد جادالله، المستقيل من منصبه كمستشاراً لرئيس   الجمهورية، بأنه سينزل إلى ميدان التحرير ليشارك في فاعليات 30 يونيه في   ميدان التحرير والميادين المعارضة لرئيس الجمهورية ، ولكنه لن ينزل مطالباً   بإسقاط الرئيس إنما سينزل ليعرض الحلول البديلة لكلا الطرفين المؤيد و   المعارض التي لا تغلب طرفاً على آخر وتحقق الرضاء لكليهما، مشدداً على أن   غرضه الأول تعريف المواطنين على مبادرته التي يقودها في هذا الشأن.

و عرض جاد الله لموقع "صدى البلد" مبادرته التي سيتبناها بالتوازي مع   فاعليات 30 يونيه المطالبة بإسقاط شرعية الرئيس، وهي أن يتولى وزير الدفاع   المصري الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي منصب رئيس الوزراء إلى جانب منصبه، و   أن يشكل على الفور حكومة إنقاذ وطني ، تليها إجراء انتخابات برلمانية عقب   عيد الفطر المبارك وبعد ذلك يطرح البرلمان استفتاء شعبي على بقاء أو رحيل   رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي. 

وعن سبب اختياره للفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي في مبادرته لقيادة دفة   البلاد قال جاد الله : لأنه يحظى يشعبية كبيرة الآن وحب الناس ولديه القدرة   تلبية مطالب الشارع .

ولم يستبعد "جاد الله" تنفيذ اعتقالات لأبرز المعارضين عقب احتدام الوضع في   30 يونيه وما يليه من أيام، وهو الأمر الذي سيسبقه بالضرورة إلغاء حالة   الطوارئ التي يستحيل تنفيذ أي اعتقالات في ظلها.

وفي حلقة سابقة من تصريحاته لـ"صدى البلد" استند المستشار محمد فؤاد جاد   الله، "المستقيل" من منصبه كمستشار قانوني لرئيس الجمهورية، إلى خبرته   بنظام الإخوان المسلمين وشرح لـ"صدى البلد" شكل التنازلات التي يمكن أن   يقدمها النظام في الأيام المقبلة بحسب ما سيظهر له من قوى الشعب المشاركة   في التظاهرات، موضحا المسار الذي يجب أن يسير فيه يوم 30 يونيو ليصل بحكم   الإخوان المسلمين إلى نقطة النهاية.

وأوضح جاد الله، في تصريحات خاصة، أن "الأمر سيعتمد بشكل أساسي على طاقة   الشعب وقدرته على الاحتمال، خاصةً مع دخول موسم رمضان الذي يتميز بطقوس   خاصة قد تمنع المتظاهرين من الاستمرار في التظاهر".

وقال إن "التنازلات التي سيبدأ الرئيس في تقديمها لن تظهر قبل 10 أيام من   بدء التظاهر، وربما سيكون أول تنازل هو إعلانه عن تغيير حكومة".

وأضاف: "بينما لو استمر المعتصمون لمدة 20 يوما على سبيل المثال فسيكون شكل   التنازل أكبر وأضخم وقد يصل إلى تغيير الحكومة وطرح بقاء الرئيس أو رحيله   في استفتاء شعبي".

وقال جاد الله: "أما رحيل الرئيس نهائيا وبشكل قاطع وبدون استفتاء كما حدث   في 25 يناير 2011 فلن يتحقق إلا بنزول الشعب بكثافة من جميع محافظات   الجمهورية، وبإصرار كبير"، لافتا إلى أن "ثورة يناير لم تصبح ثورة ولم يطلق   عليها هذا المسمى إلا ابتداءً من يوم 8 فبراير".
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

* «الصعيد» يفاجئ النظام ويشعل ثورة يونيو.. و«الدلتا» تعلن: «ممنوع ظهور الإخوان» *

*كتب : محررو «الوطن»:                       تصوير : أحمد ناجي                 الأحد 30-06-2013 10:11* 
* طباعة* 



*20*
*
*
 

*





      الصعيد يحشد لمظاهرات اليوم منذ مساء أمس الأول  * 
*توقع النشطاء والقوى السياسية أن يشهد الصعيد اليوم ثورة عارمة،  فيما وجّه عشرات الآلاف من المحتجين بمختلف محافظات الجمهورية إنذاراً  أخيراً للرئيس محمد مرسى، أمس الأول، انتهى بإعلان الاعتصام بميادين  المحافظات الرئيسية، وإغلاق الطرق، ورفع شعار «ممنوع ظهور الإخوان». *
*وفى قنا، كشف أحمد مختار، زعيم هوارة البلابيش، عن اتفاق القبائل  العربية على الخروج فى مسيرات بجميع مراكز شمال المحافظة لحماية التظاهرات  حال تخاذل الشرطة. وفى بنى سويف، خرجت مظاهرات حاشدة مطالبة بإسقاط النظام،  وطلبت النيابة سرعة ضبط وإحضار إخوانى متهم بإطلاق النار على المتظاهرين. *
*وأعلن محمد عبدالسلام، أمين الإعلام بحزب الحرية والعدالة بالأقصر،  إخلاء مقرى الجماعة والحزب، وإزالة اللافتات، كإجراء احترازى ضد أعمال  العنف. *
*وفى أسيوط، أكدت القوى الثورية وجود مخطط للحفاظ على السلم إذا حاول  أى شخص تعكيره، وقال على سيد، منسق 6 أبريل، إن مجموعة من شباب أسيوط  سينضمون إلى مظاهرات «الاتحادية»، بالتزامن مع المظاهرات هنا، ووزّع شباب  اللجنة المنسقة لفعاليات 30 يونيو، 7 آلاف منشور لحشد المتظاهرين فى أنحاء  أسيوط. *
*وحاصر متظاهرو المنوفية، المحافظ أحمد شعراوى أثناء اجتماعه برؤساء  مجالس المدن، فى مركز الإبداع والتنمية بشبين الكوم، وواصل العشرات  اعتصامهم أمام ديوان عام المحافظة. وفى دمياط، نظم الآلاف سلسلة مسيرات فى  مختلف مدن وقرى المحافظة، وقطع المحتجون الطرق الزراعية والفرعية، وفتشوا  السيارات القادمة والخارجة من المحافظة، لمنع دخول أو خروج الإخوان  للمشاركة فى مليونية الشرعية خط أحمر، المناصرة للرئيس، وحاصروا مقرات  الإخوان و«الحرية والعدالة».*

*وفى الغربية، بدأت حركات سياسية اعتصاماً مفتوحاً بساحة الشهداء، ورفعوا  لافتات كُتب عليها «يوم ما تولى مرسى ألعن من نكسة 67»، واتفقت القوى  السياسية على تنظيم 5 مسيرات حاشدة. *
*وخرج الآلاف فى مظاهرات حاشدة طافت الشوارع الرئيسية بقرى ومدن  الدقهلية، وزادت الخيام فى ميدان الشهداء، واعتصمت القوى السياسية أمام  مجالس المدن فى دكرنس وميت غمر والسنبلاوين، فيما وقعت اشتباكات بين معارضى  الرئيس ومؤيديه، انتهت بحرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة فى أجا، وإصابة 20.*

*وفى القليوبية، خرج الآلاف فى مسيرات متفرقة، وأعلنت منصة الاعتصام العصيان  المدنى واستقلال المحافظة عن حكم الإخوان، وحاصر محتجون مقرات الإخوان فى  الخانكة، فيما بدأ أهالى البحيرة اعتصامين مفتوحين فى دمنهور وكوم حمادة،  وعلقوا لافتة على سور المحافظة تقول «جمهورية البحيرة المستقلة عن حكم  الإخوان، رفضنا رئيسكم فكيف نقبل محافظاً منكم».*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل وحصري .. وضع الشاطر وغزلان ومحمود حسين تحت التحفظ فى منازلهم

*​ *6/30/2013   12:45 AM*​ *



*​ * 
محمد الباز

أكدت مصادر مطلعة منذ قليل أن جهة  سيادية , أصدرت قراراً بوضع خيرت الشاطر  النائب الأول لمرشد الإخوان  ومحمود حسين  أمين الجماعة , ومحمود غزلان  المتحدث الرسمي بإسمها تحت  التحفظ فى منازلهم وتم التأكيد عليهم بعدم  مغادرتها لأى سبب من الأسباب .​ 

*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*انفجار هائل والعثور على قنابل معده للاستخدام خلال مظاهرات اليوم
[YOUTUBE]mtlPetXl0w8[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*بني سويف - حازم الخولي  	أحرق مجهولون مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بحي الأباصيري في محافظة بني سويف،  فجر اليوم الأحد، كما أحرق آخرون مقر الحرية والعدالة الرئيسي بكورنيش  الإبراهيمية، إضافة إلى حرق سيارتين ودراجة بخارية وتمكنت قوات الحماية  المدنية والإطفاء من السيطرة على الحرائق بعد مواجهات عنيفة بالخرطوش بين  المعارضين وأعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين استمرت أكثر من ثلاث ساعات.  	   	وكان مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بحي الأباصيري قد شهد مواجهات فجر السبت بين  أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعارضين، أصيب خلالها 40 شخصا بينهم 8 من  الإخوان المسلمين.  	   	في سياق متصل، قام مجهولون بمهاجمة مدرسة الدعوة الإسلامية التابعة  للإخوان المسلمين وتصدت لهم قوات الأمن، وألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم  مما نتج عنه إصابة شخصين تم نقلهما لمستشفى بني سويف العام. فيما فرضت  أجهزة الأمن طوقا أمنيا حول المدرسة التي تقع خلف ديوان عام المحافظة  بكورنيش النيل.  	   	كما قامت قوات الأمن بتفتيش المدرسة بعد تردد الأنباء بوجود مخزن أسلحة  للجماعة داخلها.
* *




*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

قال مصدر أمني إن قوات الشرطة ألقت القبض على فلسطينيين بحوزتهما  أسلحة في  شقة مملوكة لشقيق أسامة العقيد، حارس خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول  للمرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المحبوس على ذمة قضية حيازة سلاح  دون  ترخيص، الأحد.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*قال مصدر أمني إن قوات الشرطة ألقت القبض على فلسطينيين بحوزتهما أسلحة في  شقة مملوكة لشقيق أسامة العقيد، حارس خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد  العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، المحبوس على ذمة قضية حيازة سلاح دون  ترخيص، الأحد.
* *
	ألمصدر : المصرى اليوم  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل ومظاهرات حاشدة بميدان القائد إبراهيم وقطع طريق الكورنيش بالإسكندرية
*​*2013-06-30 11:58:50*
*​*​*




في   بداية للفعاليات الاحتجاجية التي تمت الدعوة لها اليوم الأحد، توافد   المئات من المواطنين المستقلين على ميدان القائد إبراهيم في ظل غياب للقوى   السياسية التي كانت قد أعلنت عن بدء فعالياتها في الثانية ظهرًا.

وقام المتظاهرون بالاحتشاد بساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم، بينما تسببت الأعداد   الكبيرة في قطع طريق السير بالكورنيش، حيث رددوا هتافات: "ارحل"، و"مرسي   صح النوم النهاردة آخر يوم".

وأكد محمد حسن -أحد المشاركين- أنه قد جاء هو وأسرته للمشاركة بفعاليات   اليوم؛ ولإعلان رفضه لسياسات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في الحكم مطالبًا   الرئيس بالنزول على الإرادة الشعبية، والدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية جديدة،   مشيرًا إلى أن البلاد قد باتت على حافة هاوية -بحسب قوله- ولا تحتمل   المجازفة باستمرار الأساليب التي يتبعها الإخوان حاليًا، والتي أدت لتمزيق   المجتمع المصري وانقسامه.

من ناحية أخرى بدت شوارع المدينة خالية من السيارات، حيث فضل أصحاب   السيارات ركن سيارتهم، واستخدام وسائل النقل العامة؛ بسبب أزمة البنزين   الطاحنة التي تمر بها المدينة منذ أيام.




​* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*أهالي ميت سلسيل بالدقهلية يمنعون أوتوبيسات الإخوان من التوجه إلى القاهرة*
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*طرد "سكان إخوان" من عمارة سكنية

*​*6/30/2013   12:01 PM​*​*



*​*

قام عدد من النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" بتداول صورة ليافطة معلقة على عمارة سكنية مكتوب عليها "تم طرد جماعة الإخوان.. هذه عمارة سكنية.. بها أسر وأطفال.. شكراً للثوار".

يأتى ذلك فى إطار ما تشهده البلاد حالياً من حالة غضب عارمة من جموع الشعب المصرى ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والذين أعلنوا الخروج اليوم لكافة ميادين مصر لاسقاط الرئيس الإخوانى محمد مرسى.​​*


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

اعصار تمرد بدأ من سيدني ..... اشرف حلمى

فى اجواء ممطره ملبدة بالغيوم نظمت الجالية المصرية   الاسترالية بأستراليا ونيوزيلاندا اليوم الأحد ٦/٣٠ تظاهرة بالتنسيق مع   المكتب الرئيسى لحملة تمرد فى مصر بميدان مارتن بليس بسيدنى ( أكبر ميادين   أستراليا والذى يعادل فى أهميته التاريخية ميدان التحرير فى مصر ) حيث   توافد المصريين الاستراليين على الميدان رغم سوء الاحوال الجويه 
هذا و قد  شاركت جميع الهيئات و المنظمات  و الاحزاب و  الجمعيات بمندوبين عنهم . حيث حضر كل من الدكتور مصطفى راشد  رئيس منظمة  الضمير العالمى لحقوق الإنسان , والمهندس سام منصور منسق عام  حزب الدستور  فى أستراليا , والمهندس مجدى ميخائيل عن الحزب المصرى  الديمقراطى الاجتماعى  , و الاستاذ صفوت البنا عن جمعية الصداقه المصرية  الاسترالية , الاستاذ  بيتر تادرس عن الحركه القبطيه الاسترالية , والمهندس  طلعت نصرالله عن جمعيه  ابناء مصر العليا , و الاستاذ سمير حبشى عن الهيئة  القبطية الاسترالية ,  الاستاذ خيرى جريس عن هيئة صوت الشعب. و لقد شارك  بعض من السياسيين  الاستراليين منهم . السيد / كريج كيلى عضو البرلمان  الفيدرالى عن حزب  الاحرار , و السيد / لورى فيرجسون عضو البرلمان  الفيدرالى عن حزب العمال , و  السيد بول جرين عضو مجلس شيوخ نيو ساوث ويلز  عن الحزب المسيحى الديمقراطى ,  و السيد / موريس منصور عمدة مدينة اشفيلد 
هذا و قد ندد المتظاهرين بالفترة الرئاسية السابقه لحكومة   الاخوان المسلمين برياسه مرسى العياط و التى ادت الى تدهور الأحوال   المعيشية للفرد، وزيادة البطالة وتدني مستوى الخدمات الصحية للمواطنين. و   النقص الحاد فى مصادر الطاقة . هذا بالاضافة الى الانفلات الامنى فى الشارع   المصرى و ازدياد قمع المعارضه و نشر الفتن بين المواطنين .
وطالب المتظاهرين باسقاط النظام و العمل على كتابة دستور   مدنى جديد يعقبه انتخابات برلمانيه و رئاسيه لتحقيق العدل والمساواة بين   ابناء الوطن الواحد.
هذا و قد طالب الناشط اشرف حلمى بالغاء جميع القرارات التى   اتخذتها تلك الحكومة و سرعة القاء القبض على جميع القيادات الاخوانيه قبل   فرارهم من مصر و ايضا القاء القبض على اعضاء المجلس العسكرى السابق  المسئول  الاول عن تلك المهزلة ومحاكمتهم جميعا مع شيوخ الاخوان الذين  قاموا باصدار  الفتاوى الخاصة التى تدعم الاخوان والتى تكفر من يقف ضدهم و  العمل على  تفكيك جماعة الاخوان المسلمين و كافة الاحزاب السياسية ذات  الطابع الدينى .  والعمل على اعادة هيكلة مفاصل الدولة التى افسدتها حكومة  الاخوان . واعادة  النظر فى علاقات مصر مع الدول التى قامت بدعم حكومة الاخوان خاصة قطر و  السعودية و التى رفضت و تجاهلت نداء الشعب المصرى بوقف تلك الدعم .
*




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاااجل جدااا :من مصدر عسكرى مهلة "السيسى" انتهت.. والجيش يعلن حالة الاستنفار ويبدأ تنفيذ خطته





**مصدر عسكرى: مهلة "السيسى" للسلطة والمعارضة انتهت.. والجيش يعلن حالة الاستنفار ويبدأ تنفيذ خطته
*

كشفت مصادر عسكرية مسئولة أن القوات المسلحة أعلنت حالة الاستنفار  القصوى،  وبدأت تنفيذ الخطة الفعلية للتعامل مع مظاهرات اليوم، خاصة بعد  انتهاء  مهلة الأسبوع التى أعطاها الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، وزير  الدفاع،  للقوى السياسية والسلطة للوصول إلى صيغة تفاهم لتجنب العنف. 
وقالت المصادر إن الجيش بعد قيامه بالانتشار على مستوى كافة المناطق   والمنشآت والمحاور الحقيقية قرر أن ينفذ الخطة الفعلية فى التعامل مع   الأحداث والتى تقوم على التعامل بكل حزم ضد أى تدمير للمنشآت الحيوية أو   تهديد لأرواح المواطنين دون أن يحل محل الشرطة، خاصة أن جهاز الشرطة لا   يزال هو المسئول عن تأمين الجبهة الداخلية ولم يتعرض للانهيار الذى حدث معه   أثناء ثورة 25 يناير. 
وأوضحت المصادر أن التعليمات الأخيرة فى الساعات السابقة على  مظاهرات  اليوم التى تم توجيهها للجنود والضباط هى حماية إرادة الشعب دون  التحيز  لأى طرف على حساب الآخر، خاصة أن القوى السياسية لم تصل إلى أى صيغة  توافق  من شأنه تجنيب البلاد للمخاطر. وأوضحت المصادر أن خطة انتشار الجيش  التى  تم تطويرها أمس السبت تعتمد على عدة محاور تصب فى اتجاه واحد وهو  سيطرة  الجيش على كافة الأوضاع الأمنية من خلال الانتشار على الحدود والطرق   الرابطة بين المحافظات والتمركز بعدد من النقاط داخل المدن والمحافظات   علاوة على رفع حالة الطوارئ القصوى داخل الوحدات على مستوى المحافظات   المختلفة. 
وقالت المصادر إن الجيش يتبع أقصى درجات ضبط النفس وعلى أهبة الاستعداد لو شعر أن الشرطة عاجزة عن التعامل مع الأمر. 
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن القوات المسلحة، وحتى مساء أمس، واصلت  انتشارها  بشكل كبير من خلال الدفع بقوات إضافية فى سيناء، حيث قامت قوات  الجيشين  الثانى والثالث الميدانيين بفرض السيطرة على جميع مداخل ومخارج  سيناء ونشر  ما يقرب من 300 كمين ثابت ومتحرك وتخصيص حوالى 150 دورية شرطة  عسكرية.  ولفتت المصادر إلى أنه تم تكثيف الوجود أيضاً حول المجرى الملاحى  لقناة  السويس من خلال نشر عناصر من الصاعقة وجنود وضباط المشاة علاوة على  تخصيص  12 مقاتلة بحرية لتمشيط المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس بشكل دائم  ومستمر. 
وعلى مستوى المنطقة المركزية العسكرية فرضت القوات السيطرة التامة  على  جميع المنشآت الحيوية بالقاهرة والجيزة وعدد من محافظات الدلتا، كما  قامت  المنطقة الغربية العسكرية بفرض السيطرة التامة على الحدود مع ليبيا  لمنع  أى عمليات تهريب للأسلحة من ليبيا، كما قامت القوات البحرية بالتعاون  مع  المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بفرض السيطرة على المنشآت الحيوية  بالإسكندرية،  كما قامت القوات الجوية بوضع خطة لتكثيف الطلعات الجوية  لمراقبة الأوضاع  بجميع المحافظات، وتولى الجيش أيضاً مهمة تكثيف الوجود حول  السد العالى  وتأمينه بشكل محكم من خلال عناصر الصاعقة والمشاة ومعدات  وأسلحة الدفاع  الجوى. وقبل بدء مظاهرات اليوم بساعات نشر المتحدث العسكرى  العقيد أحمد  على أرقام الاستغاثة الخاصة بالجيش وهى: المنطقة المركزية  العسكرية (16137  - 16138)، المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية (035461738)، المنطقة  الغربية  العسكرية (0464400794 - 0464400795)، المنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية   (0882322785)، الجيش الثانى الميدانى (0643357585 - 0643330801)، الجيش   الثالث الميدانى (0623682800 - 0623671962).
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*الألتراس المحلاوى يتجمهر أمام شركة غزل المحلة للمطالبة بخروج العمال*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*عماد عبد الغفور رئيس حزب الوطن السلفى​عمرو عامر *​
* كشفت مصادر سيادية مطلعة، اليوم الأحد، أن عماد عبد الغفور رئيس حزب الوطن   السلفي ومساعد رئيس الجمهورية للتواصل المجتمعي، التقى خلال زيارته   الأخيرة لسيناء بأحد مشايخ الجهادية السلفية ويدعى "عبد الرحمن بن مقبول".*

* وأكدت المصادر أن الشيخ الجهادي كان رفيق مساعد الرئيس في باكستان أثناء جهادهم مع التنظيمات الإسلامية، موضحة أن "صديق" عبد الغفور يعد من أكثر الجهاديين ذكاء ومراوغة، ومع أن رئيس حزب الوطن كان يقتصر دوره على علاج الجهاديين بباكستانإلا أن له باع طويل في استخدام كافة الأسلحة ورسم مخططات الإرهاب.*

* وأوضحت المصادر أن "عبد الغفور" طلب من صديقه الجهادي في زيارته مساعدة جماعة الإخوانالمسلمين   في محنتهم، حيث يواجهون مؤامرات من أعداء الدين من العلمانيين   والليبراليين، وذلك وفق ما قالته المصادر. وأضافت المصادر أنه ثبت تورط   صديق مساعد الرئيس في عملية اختطاف الجنود الأخيرة.*


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بني سويف - حازم الخولي      أحرق مجهولون مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بحي الأباصيري في محافظة بني سويف،  فجر اليوم الأحد، كما أحرق آخرون مقر الحرية والعدالة الرئيسي بكورنيش  الإبراهيمية، إضافة إلى حرق سيارتين ودراجة بخارية وتمكنت قوات الحماية  المدنية والإطفاء من السيطرة على الحرائق بعد مواجهات عنيفة بالخرطوش بين  المعارضين وأعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين استمرت أكثر من ثلاث ساعات.             وكان مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بحي الأباصيري قد شهد مواجهات فجر السبت بين  أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعارضين، أصيب خلالها 40 شخصا بينهم 8 من  الإخوان المسلمين.             في سياق متصل، قام مجهولون بمهاجمة مدرسة الدعوة الإسلامية التابعة  للإخوان المسلمين وتصدت لهم قوات الأمن، وألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم  مما نتج عنه إصابة شخصين تم نقلهما لمستشفى بني سويف العام. فيما فرضت  أجهزة الأمن طوقا أمنيا حول المدرسة التي تقع خلف ديوان عام المحافظة  بكورنيش النيل.             كما قامت قوات الأمن بتفتيش المدرسة بعد تردد الأنباء بوجود مخزن أسلحة  للجماعة داخلها.
> * *
> 
> 
> ...


هما اللى بدأو الاول فى الضرب علينا الاول
مظاهرة سلمية معدية من الشارع اللى فية مقرهم ضربوا نار عليها
يستحملوا بقى


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يتسلقون الجدار الخراسانى المواجه للبوابة 4 بالقصر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*عشرات المتظاهرين يغلقون محافظة الجيزة بالجنازير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*.. وبدأت المعركة .. كر وفر بين اللجان الشعبية ومجهولين بشارع محمد محمود

*​*6/30/2013   12:23 PM​*​*



*​*
ريهام يوسف

سيطرت   حالة من الكر والفر على المتظاهرين بالميدان، عندما حاول بعض المجهولين   بإقتحام الميدان، وبحوزتهم زجاجات المولوتوف، وتم مطاردتهم من قبل اللجان   الشعبية فى شارع محمد محمود والشوارع الجانبية من الميدان، ما يؤكد وجود   عناصر إخوانية بالقرب من الميدان بهدف زعزعة استقرار الثوار وترهيبهم .​
يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذي يتوافد فيه المئات على ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى فاعليات "30 يونيو" لإسقاط حكم الإخوان المسلمين .​​
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*وكأن البلاد مستقرة في عهده .. مُرسي للجارديان: إستقالتي المبكرة ستخلق فوضى لا نهاية لها

*​*6/30/2013   12:18 PM*​*



*​*
رويترز


قال الرئيس محمد مرسي،   خلال حوار أجرته معه صحيفة الجارديان، إنه لن تكون هناك "ثورة ثانية" في   مصر، رافضا دعاوى المعارضة المطالبة بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.

ويحتشد المصريون اليوم في ميادين مصر ما بين مؤيد ومعارض للرئيس محمد مرسي.

وأكد مرسي إنه لن يسمح بأي انحراف عن الدستور، وقال إن "استقالته المبكرة من شأنها أن تقوض شرعية خلفائه.. وستخلق فوضى لا نهاية لها".

وأضاف "لو احنا غيرنا حد في أي مكتب جاء بانتخابات وفقا   لشرعية دستورية .. سيأتي بعد ذلك بأسبوع أو شهر من يطالب الرئيس الجديد   بالاستقالة".

وشدد مرسي على   أنه "ليس هناك مجال لأي نقاش على الشرعية الدستورية.. هناك مظاهرات ومن حق   الناس التعبير عن آرائهم، ولكن ما هو حاسم في كل ذلك هو اعتماد وتطبيق   الدستور".

واتهم مرسي الإعلام الخاص بـ"تضخيم حجم معارضيه"، وقال إن الإعلام "استغل أحداث عنف فردية ليقول إن البلد ترزح تحت العنف".*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

يشهد المدخل الجنوبي لقناة السويس اليوم الأحد  بمدينة بورتوفيق بالسويس ونفق الشهيد أحمد حمدي ومعدية قناة السويس تواجدا  أمنيا مكثفا لقوات تأمين السويس التابعة للجيش الثالث الميداني استعدادا  للمظاهرات التي ستخرج اليوم داخل محافظة السويس والتي دعت لها حركة تمرد  والأحزاب المدنية التي تطالب برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي.
 
وقامت قوات الجيش بالسويس بالتواجد عن طريق دوريات عسكرية بالسيارات في  طريق السويس- الأسماعلية، والتي نجحت بالتعاون مع قوات الشرطة بكمين بطريق  السويس- الإسماعيلية في ضبط كميات من الأسلحة كان يستعد مهربون لإدخالها  إلي المحافظة وشملت "5" دانات صواريخ تستخدم للسلاح "الاربى جيه" و "5"  طلقات دافعة تستخدم لسلاح "الأربي جييه" وصندوق ذخيرة به "100" طلقة 1 بوصة  بصندوق ذخيرة به "100" طلقة نصف بوصة وجوال به " 350 " طلقة ألي و 8 خزن  سلاح ألي و خزنة طبنجة ماركة حلوان.
 
تم التحفظ على المضبوطات وجاري العرض على النيابة العسكرية.. كما قامت قوات  الجيش بتكثيف توجد المدرعات التابعة لها أمام الشركات التجارية.​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي لـ«جارديان»: لن تكون هناك ثورة ثانية.. وواثق للغاية في الجيش






 وكالات 













ملكة بدر 




أكد الرئيس محمد مرسي أنه «لن تكون هناك   ثورة ثانية في  مصر»، بينما يتجمع الآلاف خارج قصره الرئاسي مطالبين  برحيله  بعد عام واحد  فقط من وجوده في السلطة، رافضًا كل المطالب بإجراء  انتخابات  رئاسية جديدة،  ومتعهدًا بعدم التسامح مع أي انحراف عن المسار  الدستوري.
وقال مرسي في حوار مع صحيفة «جارديان» البريطانية نشرته   على  موقعها الأحد، إن استقالته المبكرة ستقلل من شرعية من سيأتون بعده،    وبالتالي تدخل البلاد في «فوضى لانهائية».
وأضاف أنه «لو غيرنا شخصا ما في السلطة تم انتخابه بشرعية    دستورية، فسيأتي آخرون يعارضون الرئيس الجديد أيضا، وبعدها بأسبوع أو شهر    سيطالبونه أيضًا بالتنحي».
وأكد مرسي أنه «لا مجال على الإطلاق لأي حديث ضد الشرعية    الدستورية»، لافتًا أنه يمكن للناس أن تتظاهر وتعبر عن آرائها، «لكن المهم    في كل هذا هو تبني وتطبيق الدستور، وهذه هي النقطة الحاسمة»، على حد  قوله.
ووصفت «جارديان» مرسي بأن موقفه «متحدٍ يفتح الباب لصراع   قوة  في شوارع القاهرة بين المؤيدين والمعارضين»، مشيرة إلى أن مرسي بدا   «واثقًا  من نفسه وبقائه في السلطة بشكل كبير رغم مواجهته عاصفة قومية»،   وعند سؤاله  عما إذا كان واثقًا من أن الجيش لن يضطر إلى التقدم خطوة   للأمام والإمساك  بزمام الأمور والتحكم في دولة أصبحت خارج السيطرة، قال   مرسي: «أنا واثق  للغاية».
وأشارت «جارديان» البريطانية إلى أن تصريحات مرسي في حواره    تتناقض مع المناخ المتعسر الذي أحاط به خلال السبت، عشية التظاهرات    الكبيرة، فقد التقى مرسي بقيادات الجيش والدولة في اجتماعات متتالية، ومنهم    هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء، ومحمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية وعدد من  المسؤولين   الكبار منهم عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة  ووزير  الدفاع،  الذي أثارت تصريحاته الغامضة على مدار الأيام الماضية  آمالًا  عريضة في صفوف  المعارضة بشأن تدخل الجيش في المسار السياسي.
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن مرسي أخلى قصر الاتحادية الذي أصبح الآن    محاطًا بحوائط خرسانية عالية استعدادًا لمظاهرات الأحد 30 يونيو، ويسكن    مرسي الآن في قصر القبة، نفس المكان الذي ولد فيه الملك فاروق، آخر ملوك    مصر.
وعن الإعلام، رأى مرسي إن «قنوات الإعلام الخاصة بالغت في   قوة  معارضيه»، ملقيًا اللوم في عنف الأسبوع على مسؤولين من فلول الرئيس   السابق  حسني مبارك. وقال الرئيس «الإعلام أخذ مواقف صغيرة من العنف وبالغ   فيها  وأظهرها كأن البلد بالكامل تعيش في العنف»، مؤكدًا أن المعارضة لا   تعمل إلا  بالتعاون مع «الدولة العميقة وفلول النظام القديم» الذين دفعوا   لبلطجية  مأجورين للقيام بالهجوم على مؤيديه من الإخوان المسلمين.
وأضاف الرئيس مرسي «لديهم المال، وهذا المال جنوه من   الفساد،  واستخدموا هذه الأموال في دعم النظام القديم وإعادته إلى السلطة،   ويدفعونه  للبلطجية وبالتالي يحدث العنف».
وقالت «جارديان» إن مرسي رفض تسمية الدول التي تتدخل في   شؤون  مصر، لكنه أصر على حدوث ذلك، وعند سؤاله عما إذا كانت تلك الدول   تتضمن  المملكة السعودية أو الإمارات العربية المتحدة، قال مرسي «لا، أنا   أتحدث  بشكل عام، أي ثورة لها أعدائها وهناك ناس يحاولون عرقلة مسار الشعب   المصري  نحو الديمقراطية. أنا لا أقول إنه مقبول، لكننا نلاحظ ذلك في كل   مكان».
وكشفت «جارديان» أن مرسي اعترف لأول مرة للإعلام الناطق    بالإنجليزية أنه نادم على استخدام القوة من جانب واحد لفرض دستور مصر    المثير للجدل، وهي الخطوة التي رأتها المعارضة «ديكتاتورية». وقال مرسي    «لقد ساهمت تلك الخطوة في صنع نوع من سوء التفاهم في المجتمع»، لكنه في    الوقت نفسه أنكر أي صلة له بتعديل الدستور أو التدخل في عمل اللجنة    التأسيسية التي وضعته.
وأضاف مرسي أنه بمجرد انتخاب نواب لمجلس الشعب (البرلمان)،    فإنه شخصيًا سيضع قائمة بتعديلات دستورية لمناقشتها في أول جلسة لعقد    البرلمان.
وتابعت «جارديان» أنه في الوقت الذي تلوم فيه المعارضة على    الرئيس الفشل في خلق توافق مما أدى إلى حدوث الانقسام الراهن في مصر،  يرى   الرئيس مرسي أن اللوم في ذلك يقع على السياسيين العلمانيين الذين  يرفضون   المشاركة في العملية السياسية.
وأنكر مرسي أن يكون الإسلاميين مستحوذين على الحكومة، كما    عدّد أكثر من عرض قدمه لغير الإسلاميين للمشاركة في الحكومة لكنهم رفضوا،    معتبرًا أن «هذه هي الديمقراطية الحقيقية»، كما أنكر مرسي تمامًا أنه  عرض   أي منصب على قائد المعارضة محمد البرادعي، لكنه أكد أن الوزيرين منير  فخري   عبد النور وجودة عبدالخالق تركا الحكومة على عكس رغبته.
وعاد مرسي ليقول إن عرض الحوار مع المعارضة مازال مستمرًا ومفتوحًا على الرغم من أن المعارضة ترى أن هذه الاجتماعات «مضيعة للوقت».
وردًا على سؤال حول رفض مرسي انتقاد الشرطة حتى في الوقت   الذي  اشتبكت فيه مع المواطنين في بورسعيد وقتلت أكثر من 40 شخصًا، قال   مرسي إن  امتداح الشرطة أو الجيش يأتي بشكل عام، «هذه المؤسسات جيدة،   وبالتالي إذا  كان هناك انتهاكات معينة أو جرائم من أفراد بعينهم، فالقانون   سيأخذ مجراه».
وقالت الصحيفة البريطانية إنه خلال الحوار الذي استمر ساعة   مع  الرئيس، فقد بدا مرسي وكأنه يتراوح بين عدم الرغبة في إلقاء اللوم  على   مؤسسات الشرطة والجيش، وبين امتداحهم، مشيرة إلى أن مرسي ألمح إلى أن    استمرار أفراد من عهد مبارك في مؤسسات الدولة، ومنها وزارة الداخلية،  يعيق   الإصلاح، كما أوضح أن «عناد الدولة العميقة وتأثيرها على إدارة  الدولة   ورغبة البعض من النظام القديم في خلق الفساد»، هو أسوأ ما واجهه  في عامه   الأول من الحكم.
ورغم امتعاضه من الدولة العميقة، شدد مرسي على ثقته في   قيادة  الجيش المصري، وتحديدًا «السيسي»، معترفًا بأنه لم يكن لديه علم   مسبق  بتصريحات السيسي الأسبوع الماضي، والتي قال وزير الدفاع فيها إنه   سيمهل  السياسيين المدنيين فرصة أسبوع لحل خلافاتهم.
وقال مرسي «نحن نتحدث بشكل مستمر معًا، لكننا لم نمنع أي   كلمة  يصرح بها المسؤولين في مصر»، ملمحًا إلى أن الجيش «احترق بتدخله   السابق في  السلطة»، مؤكدًا أن الجيش مشغول الآن بشؤونه الداخلية فقط.
وعلى مدار الحوار، أكدت «جارديان» أن مرسي عظّم من شرعيته    الديمقراطية، ولكن بالرغم من معرفته بأنه منتخب بشكل نزيه وحر، يرى    المعارضون أنه لا يحكم من خلال أية قيم ديمقراطية، حيث يرون أن تعيينه    للنائب العام طلعت عبد الله جعله يلاحق النشطاء السياسيين والإعلاميين    بالقضايا السياسية، لكن مرسي رفض هذه المناقشة وقال إن النائب العام «يعمل    بشكل مستقل تمامًا عنه، فهذه القضايا رفعها مدنيون أو محاميون، وكل ما   فعله  النائب العام هو التعامل مع تلك القضايا، فالقضاء والنائب العام   مستقل  تمامًا»، مطالبًا من لديه دليل على تدخله في سير القضايا، تقديمه   لإثبات  حجته.
وتنبأ مرسي بأنه مستمر في الحكم لنهاية فترته الرئاسية،    معربًا في الوقت نفسه عن الصعوبة الشديدة التي واجهته العام الماضي، قائلا    «أعتقد أن السنوات القادمة ستكون صعبة أيضا لكنني آمل أنني وقتها سأقوم    بأفضل ما لدي لتلبية حاجات الشعب المصري والمجتمع».


المصري اليوم* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2013)

*فى خبر عاجل على قناة الاون تى فى 
تم القبض على 17 عضو من اعضاء الجماعه الاسلاميه بالاسكندريه وبحوزتهم اسلحه ناريه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل| انضمام ضباط وأمناء شرطة للمتظاهرين في كفر الشيخ
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مفاجأة.. "الإخوان" طرحت على المعارضة تشكيل حكومة ونائب عام جديد مقابل المصالحة*​
> ​*
> 
> 
> ...


بعد  أيه .. بعد أيه .. بعد  أيه

ما خلاص

فات  الميعاد .. وبقينا بعد

علشان  

مصر  شالت  فوق  طاقتها  




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*مدرعات وقوات صاعقة بأكمنة سيناء بعد أنباء عن تحركات لعناصر جهادية*












قوات الجيش المصرى بأكمنة سيناء
​6/30/2013 11:14:00 AM
*كتب - أحمد الشريف:*
*أكد مصدر  عسكري مسئول أن قوات الجيش في سيناء قامت بالدفع بقوات إضافية لتأمين  الأكمنة لمنع أي محالات لإستهدافها من قبل المسلحين، خلال الأحداث التي  تشهدها البلاد اليوم الأحد.*
*وقال المصدر  إن دعم الأكمنة تم من خلال الدفع بمدرعات وقوات من الصاعقة والعمليات  الخاصة خاصة بعد ورود معلومات عن تحركات مكثفة لعناصر جهادية تسعى لإستهداف  المنشآت الحيوية في سيناء.*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

قالت صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز إن المصريين يستعدون لبداية فترة من المحتمل  أن تكون دموية لمواجهة بين المعارضين والمؤيدين لنظام الإخوان المسلمين.

وأشار بروزو دراغاى، مراسل الصحيفة فى القاهرة، إلى مقتل ثلاث أشخاص على  الأقل، بينهم طالب أمريكى، فى أعمال العنف التى اندلعت الجمعة الماضية بين  معارضى ومؤيدى الرئيس.

ولفت دراغاى إلى مؤيدو الرئيس الذين تم حشدهم فى أتوبيسات من مختلف  المحافظات ليتظاهروا أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية فى مدينة نصر. ويضيف أن هناك  إشارات على أن الحكومة الإسلامية تفقد أعصابها قبيل الاحتجاجات الشعبية  المقررة اليوم الأحد. فلقد بعثت للقنوات الفضائية الخاصة خطابات رسمية  تحذرهم من بث مواد على الهواء تتعارض مع مبادئ وأخلاق المجتمع وإلا فإنهم  لن يستطيعوا البث من استوديوهات مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.

ويضيف أن المدعى العام، المثير للجدل الذى عينه مرسى، أعلن إعادة فتح  التحقيقات فى مزاعم بأن قادة المعارضة الليبرالية والعلمانية بما فى ذلك  الدكتور محمد البرادعى، الحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام، يخططون لقلب نظام  الحكم.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

* تنبيه هام وعاجل الى اللجان الشعبية فى جميع محافظات مصر, كل المتظاهرين الذين قتلوا قتلوا فى الراس برصاص غريب, ومن هنا نقول للجان الشعبية من يلاحظ هذه الكاميرا يتم القبض عليه فورا لانها تطلق 5 رصاصات سريعة 

هذه ليست كاميرا بل بندقية قنص معدله تحتوي علي خزنه بها 5 طلقات وتستخدم الزوم 25X وبها رؤيه ليليه*



​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عادل  حمودة: القوات المسلحة تضغط على مرسى للتخلى عن منصبه *​


بجد ... بجد ... بجد

خبر  مفرح  جدا ... ربنا  معـــــاك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يلقون القبض على شخصين وبحوزتهما خرطوش*

  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 12:49​ 





                             مظاهرة التحرير 
كتب إسلام سعيد​ 

 
 ألقى متظاهرو ميدان التحرير القبض على شخصين بالميدان وبحوزتهما  أسلحة خرطوش، فى مدخل شارع باب اللوق، وأكدوا أنهما من العناصر المثيرة  للشغب، وهو ما أدى إلى حدوث حالة من الهرج والمرج بالشارع أثناء مطاردتهما  حتى تم القبض عليهما، وأكد المتظاهرون أنهم سيقومون بتسليمهما لأقرب قسم  شرطة. 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*حزب أبوإسماعيل : معركتنا اليوم معركة حياة او موت

*​ *6/30/2013   5:53 AM*​ *



*​ * 

 كشف الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، مؤسس حزب الراية، عن وضع خطة للنزول إلى الشارع إذا تم التعدي على شرعية الرئيس محمد مرسي

 وقال "أبوإسماعيل" إنه لم يسافر خارج اللبلاد، وما زال   مقيما بمنزله في  منطقة الدقي، مشيرا إلى أن دعوته أنصاره للنزول إلى   الشارع ستكون وفقا  لطبيعة الأحداث المقبلة.

 ورفض الكشف عن تفاصيل أو مكان نزوله، قائلا: "ستكون ساعة   الصفر ومكان  النزول مفاجأة للجميع، لكن ذلك سيكون فقط فى حال الانقلاب على   الدستور"،  معتبرا أن ما تردد من تصريحات على لسان بعض القيادات  الإسلامية  من وضعه خطة  مشتركة مع قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، للسيطرة  على  البلاد، والقضاء  على المعارضة أثناء المظاهرات غير صحيح.

 وقال صفوت بركات، وكيل مؤسسي حزب "الراية": "انتهينا من   وضع خطة للنزول إلى  الشوارع في حال التعدي على الشرعية والدستور، ولن نكرر   الأماكن التي سبق  نزولنا إليها في الفترات المقبلة، مثل مدينة الإنتاج   الإعلامي، ولن نقتحم  مؤسسات إعلامية سواء كانت صحفية أو قنوات فضائية، رغم   أن القائمين عليها  ينفذون تعليمات، وأجندات رجال الأعمال التابعين  للنظام  السابق".

 وأضاف قائلا: "معركتنا حياة أو موت، وشعارنا نكون أو لا   نكون، لذا استعددنا  لجميع سيناريوهات المواجهة، والتعامل مع تلك المعركة،   وهناك معلومات حول  تجسس رجال من المخابرات على جميع اتصالات أبوإسماعيل  مع  أنصاره، لذا صدر  قرار داخل الحزب بعدم استخدام المحمول، ويتم التواصل   بطرق أخرى".

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  حزب أبوإسماعيل : معركتنا اليوم معركة حياة او موت*​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*إعلان الاعتصام المفتوح بالاتحادية رسميا





قصر الاتحادية​*​*
كتب- محمود فايد:منذ 2 دقيقة 7 ثانية
قرر المكتب التنفيذى لجبهة  30 يونيه تكليف عدد من مؤسسى وأعضاء الجبهة بإدارة منصات قصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير سياسيا وتنظيميا.
وأكد المكتب أثناء اجتماعه منذ قليل على بدء اعتصام  مفتوح أمام الاتحادية وبميدان التحرير وبكافة ميادين الثورة فى محافظات مصر  إلى حين رحيل محمد مرسى والاستجابة لمطالب الشعب المصرى المشروعة.
وأكد المكتب خلال اجتماعه مجددا على التصور السياسى الذى طرحته الجبهة  وحملة تمرد لإدارة مرحلة ما بعد مرسى ، بالإضافة إلى تأكيد على الالتزام  الكامل بسلمية المسيرات والمظاهرات والاعتصامات، والالتزام بالهتافات  الموحدة التى تجمع المصريين فى مظاهرات اليوم، و برفع أعلام مصر ورايات  شهداء الشعب المصرى دون رفع أى رايات حزبية أو صور لشخصيات أو غيره.
وفى السياق ذاته قرر المكتب التنفيذى تكليف حسين شاهين بمهمة المتحدث  الرسمى باسم جبهة 30 يونيه ، كما كلفت باسم كامل بتولى مهمة تنسيق الظهور  الإعلامى لمؤسسى الجبهة والتحدث باسمها والتعبير عن مواقفها .
كما شكلت الجبهة بالتنسيق مع مؤسسى حملة تمرد غرفتى عمليات، أحدهما  للمتابعة التنظيمية والميدانية، والأخرى للتنسيق السياسى واتخاذ ما يلزم من  مواقف وقرارات.
وسوف يتم نشر وسائل التواصل مع غرفة العمليات عبر صفحتى حملة تمرد وجبهة 30 يونيه خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة .



 الوفد 
​* 
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*ممدوح حمزة يصل الاتحادية وينصب خيمة للمشاركة فى تظاهرات اليوم*

  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 12:42​ المهندس الاستشارى ممدوح حمزة 
وصل منذ قليل المهندس الاستشارى ممدوح حمزة إلى محيط قصر  الاتحادية، والتف حوله عدد من المتظاهرين، فيما قام بنصب خيمة خاصة به  للمشاركة فى تظاهرات اليوم التى دعت إليها عدد من القوى الثورية لسحب الثقة  من الرئيس محمد مرسى، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.

وفى سياق متصل، قام عدد من المتظاهرين بلصق عدد من لافتات "ارحل والشعب يريد إسقاط الإخوان".
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*كاريكاتير إسرائيلي: مرسي يضع المصريين داخل إناء ضغط عالي  يستعد للانفجار

                  الأحد, 30/06/2013 - 12:24م    
           كتب: 
ميادة ابو طالب 








تفاعل  رسام الكاريكاتير الإسرائيلي بصحيفة معاريف روني جوردون مع الأحداث  في مصر  ،حيث صور مصر وكأنها إناء الطهي بطريقة الضغط بالبخار " حلة  بريستو"  وبداخلها المواطنين المصريين وفوق الغطاء ينام مرسي ولكن الشعب  بدأ يخرج من  الإناء من شدة الضغط
وكما هو معلوم أن إناء الضغط ينفجر بشكل كبير إذا زادت كمية البخار بداخله   لفترة طويلة ،وهو تشبيه أقرب للواقع المصري حيث أن المصريين تحملوا الكثير   ومصر تنفجر من شدة الضغط




الموجز* 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> نقل الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء،  أعماله اليوم الأحد، إلى مقر هيئة الاستثمار بدلا من مجلس الوزراء، وذلك  تجنبا لأى أحداث قد تطرأ أو تتصاعد اليوم فى محيط المجلس.​



أرحل  الي  قاع  مزبله  التاريخ 

رجعت  الوطن  للخلف ..
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مواطنين يعتصمون امام بيوتهم فى مصر الجديده



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*  اول تعليق من مرشد الاخوان المسلمين على مظاهرات اليوم    30 يونيو *
*2013-06-30 12:56:27* *
* 

*



* 
*   	''بديع'' تعليقًا على مظاهرات 30 يونيو: ما يحدث ''مؤامرة'' لوقف المد الإسلامي  	كتبت - ندى حفظي:
	   	قال المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، محمد بديع، معلقًا على مظاهرات  30 يونيو، المطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي عن سدة الحكم ،بأن هناك  مؤامرات وخطط تُحاك لوقف المد الإسلامي ومنع الصحوة الإسلامية في ديار  المسلمين - على حد قوله.  	وقال بديع عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي''فيسبوك''، صباح  اليوم الأحد: ''المتأمل في الواقع العالمي، والناظر لما يدور في العالم  الإسلامي، يدرك حجم المؤامرة التي دُبِّر لها بليل، وخُطِّط لها في الظلام  لوقف المدِّ الإسلامي، ومنع الصحوة الإسلامية في ديار المسلمين من أن تأخذ  مداها، وتقتلع ما سواها؛ لتنهض أمتهم، وترتفع رايتهم، فيعمَّ العدل، وتنتشر  الرحمة، وتتحقق المساواة، ويتمتع الجميع بالحرية، ويأمن الجميع - من أسلم  ومن لم يسلم - على نفسه وماله وعرضه''.
* *



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*رسي لـ«جارديان»: لن تكون هناك ثورة ثانية.. وواثق للغاية في الجيش






 

















أكد الرئيس محمد مرسي أنه «لن تكون هناك   ثورة ثانية في  مصر»، بينما يتجمع الآلاف خارج قصره الرئاسي مطالبين  برحيله  بعد عام واحد  فقط من وجوده في السلطة، رافضًا كل المطالب بإجراء  انتخابات  رئاسية جديدة،  ومتعهدًا بعدم التسامح مع أي انحراف عن المسار  الدستوري.
وقال مرسي في حوار مع صحيفة «جارديان» البريطانية نشرته   على  موقعها الأحد، إن استقالته المبكرة ستقلل من شرعية من سيأتون بعده،    وبالتالي تدخل البلاد في «فوضى لانهائية».
وأضاف أنه «لو غيرنا شخصا ما في السلطة تم انتخابه بشرعية    دستورية، فسيأتي آخرون يعارضون الرئيس الجديد أيضا، وبعدها بأسبوع أو شهر    سيطالبونه أيضًا بالتنحي».
وأكد مرسي أنه «لا مجال على الإطلاق لأي حديث ضد الشرعية    الدستورية»، لافتًا أنه يمكن للناس أن تتظاهر وتعبر عن آرائها، «لكن المهم    في كل هذا هو تبني وتطبيق الدستور، وهذه هي النقطة الحاسمة»، على حد  قوله.
ووصفت «جارديان» مرسي بأن موقفه «متحدٍ يفتح الباب لصراع   قوة  في شوارع القاهرة بين المؤيدين والمعارضين»، مشيرة إلى أن مرسي بدا   «واثقًا  من نفسه وبقائه في السلطة بشكل كبير رغم مواجهته عاصفة قومية»،   وعند سؤاله  عما إذا كان واثقًا من أن الجيش لن يضطر إلى التقدم خطوة   للأمام والإمساك  بزمام الأمور والتحكم في دولة أصبحت خارج السيطرة، قال   مرسي: «أنا واثق  للغاية».
وأشارت «جارديان» البريطانية إلى أن تصريحات مرسي في حواره    تتناقض مع المناخ المتعسر الذي أحاط به خلال السبت، عشية التظاهرات    الكبيرة، فقد التقى مرسي بقيادات الجيش والدولة في اجتماعات متتالية، ومنهم    هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء، ومحمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية وعدد من  المسؤولين   الكبار منهم عبد الفتاح السيسي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة  ووزير  الدفاع،  الذي أثارت تصريحاته الغامضة على مدار الأيام الماضية  آمالًا  عريضة في صفوف  المعارضة بشأن تدخل الجيش في المسار السياسي.
وأوضحت الصحيفة أن مرسي أخلى قصر الاتحادية الذي أصبح الآن    محاطًا بحوائط خرسانية عالية استعدادًا لمظاهرات الأحد 30 يونيو، ويسكن    مرسي الآن في قصر القبة، نفس المكان الذي ولد فيه الملك فاروق، آخر ملوك    مصر.
وعن الإعلام، رأى مرسي إن «قنوات الإعلام الخاصة بالغت في   قوة  معارضيه»، ملقيًا اللوم في عنف الأسبوع على مسؤولين من فلول الرئيس   السابق  حسني مبارك. وقال الرئيس «الإعلام أخذ مواقف صغيرة من العنف وبالغ   فيها  وأظهرها كأن البلد بالكامل تعيش في العنف»، مؤكدًا أن المعارضة لا   تعمل إلا  بالتعاون مع «الدولة العميقة وفلول النظام القديم» الذين دفعوا   لبلطجية  مأجورين للقيام بالهجوم على مؤيديه من الإخوان المسلمين.
وأضاف الرئيس مرسي «لديهم المال، وهذا المال جنوه من   الفساد،  واستخدموا هذه الأموال في دعم النظام القديم وإعادته إلى السلطة،   ويدفعونه  للبلطجية وبالتالي يحدث العنف».
وقالت «جارديان» إن مرسي رفض تسمية الدول التي تتدخل في   شؤون  مصر، لكنه أصر على حدوث ذلك، وعند سؤاله عما إذا كانت تلك الدول   تتضمن  المملكة السعودية أو الإمارات العربية المتحدة، قال مرسي «لا، أنا   أتحدث  بشكل عام، أي ثورة لها أعدائها وهناك ناس يحاولون عرقلة مسار الشعب   المصري  نحو الديمقراطية. أنا لا أقول إنه مقبول، لكننا نلاحظ ذلك في كل   مكان».
وكشفت «جارديان» أن مرسي اعترف لأول مرة للإعلام الناطق    بالإنجليزية أنه نادم على استخدام القوة من جانب واحد لفرض دستور مصر    المثير للجدل، وهي الخطوة التي رأتها المعارضة «ديكتاتورية». وقال مرسي    «لقد ساهمت تلك الخطوة في صنع نوع من سوء التفاهم في المجتمع»، لكنه في    الوقت نفسه أنكر أي صلة له بتعديل الدستور أو التدخل في عمل اللجنة    التأسيسية التي وضعته.
وأضاف مرسي أنه بمجرد انتخاب نواب لمجلس الشعب (البرلمان)،    فإنه شخصيًا سيضع قائمة بتعديلات دستورية لمناقشتها في أول جلسة لعقد    البرلمان.
وتابعت «جارديان» أنه في الوقت الذي تلوم فيه المعارضة على    الرئيس الفشل في خلق توافق مما أدى إلى حدوث الانقسام الراهن في مصر،  يرى   الرئيس مرسي أن اللوم في ذلك يقع على السياسيين العلمانيين الذين  يرفضون   المشاركة في العملية السياسية.
وأنكر مرسي أن يكون الإسلاميين مستحوذين على الحكومة، كما    عدّد أكثر من عرض قدمه لغير الإسلاميين للمشاركة في الحكومة لكنهم رفضوا،    معتبرًا أن «هذه هي الديمقراطية الحقيقية»، كما أنكر مرسي تمامًا أنه  عرض   أي منصب على قائد المعارضة محمد البرادعي، لكنه أكد أن الوزيرين منير  فخري   عبد النور وجودة عبدالخالق تركا الحكومة على عكس رغبته.
وعاد مرسي ليقول إن عرض الحوار مع المعارضة مازال مستمرًا ومفتوحًا على الرغم من أن المعارضة ترى أن هذه الاجتماعات «مضيعة للوقت».
وردًا على سؤال حول رفض مرسي انتقاد الشرطة حتى في الوقت   الذي  اشتبكت فيه مع المواطنين في بورسعيد وقتلت أكثر من 40 شخصًا، قال   مرسي إن  امتداح الشرطة أو الجيش يأتي بشكل عام، «هذه المؤسسات جيدة،   وبالتالي إذا  كان هناك انتهاكات معينة أو جرائم من أفراد بعينهم، فالقانون   سيأخذ مجراه».
وقالت الصحيفة البريطانية إنه خلال الحوار الذي استمر ساعة   مع  الرئيس، فقد بدا مرسي وكأنه يتراوح بين عدم الرغبة في إلقاء اللوم  على   مؤسسات الشرطة والجيش، وبين امتداحهم، مشيرة إلى أن مرسي ألمح إلى أن    استمرار أفراد من عهد مبارك في مؤسسات الدولة، ومنها وزارة الداخلية،  يعيق   الإصلاح، كما أوضح أن «عناد الدولة العميقة وتأثيرها على إدارة  الدولة   ورغبة البعض من النظام القديم في خلق الفساد»، هو أسوأ ما واجهه  في عامه   الأول من الحكم.
ورغم امتعاضه من الدولة العميقة، شدد مرسي على ثقته في   قيادة  الجيش المصري، وتحديدًا «السيسي»، معترفًا بأنه لم يكن لديه علم   مسبق  بتصريحات السيسي الأسبوع الماضي، والتي قال وزير الدفاع فيها إنه   سيمهل  السياسيين المدنيين فرصة أسبوع لحل خلافاتهم.
وقال مرسي «نحن نتحدث بشكل مستمر معًا، لكننا لم نمنع أي   كلمة  يصرح بها المسؤولين في مصر»، ملمحًا إلى أن الجيش «احترق بتدخله   السابق في  السلطة»، مؤكدًا أن الجيش مشغول الآن بشؤونه الداخلية فقط.
وعلى مدار الحوار، أكدت «جارديان» أن مرسي عظّم من شرعيته    الديمقراطية، ولكن بالرغم من معرفته بأنه منتخب بشكل نزيه وحر، يرى    المعارضون أنه لا يحكم من خلال أية قيم ديمقراطية، حيث يرون أن تعيينه    للنائب العام طلعت عبد الله جعله يلاحق النشطاء السياسيين والإعلاميين    بالقضايا السياسية، لكن مرسي رفض هذه المناقشة وقال إن النائب العام «يعمل    بشكل مستقل تمامًا عنه، فهذه القضايا رفعها مدنيون أو محاميون، وكل ما   فعله  النائب العام هو التعامل مع تلك القضايا، فالقضاء والنائب العام   مستقل  تمامًا»، مطالبًا من لديه دليل على تدخله في سير القضايا، تقديمه   لإثبات  حجته.
وتنبأ مرسي بأنه مستمر في الحكم لنهاية فترته الرئاسية،    معربًا في الوقت نفسه عن الصعوبة الشديدة التي واجهته العام الماضي، قائلا    «أعتقد أن السنوات القادمة ستكون صعبة أيضا لكنني آمل أنني وقتها سأقوم    بأفضل ما لدي لتلبية حاجات الشعب المصري والمجتمع».


المصري اليوم* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*طرد محافظ دمياط من ميدان الساعة بعد محاولته فض الاعتصام *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*انضمام ضباط وامناء شرطه للمتظاهرين في كفر الشيخ*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

* نجحت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية   فى إلقاء القبض على 17 من الجهاديين صباح اليوم الأحد، وذلك أثناء   استقلالهم سيارة ميكروباص، وبحوزتهم كمية من الأسلحة النارية، عبارة عن 6   فرد خرطوش، و4 بندقية آلي و60 من الطلقات النارية.*

* وعرضت مديرية الأمن، المتهمين على نيابة غرب الإسكندرية الآن، برئاسة المستشار وائل مهنا رئيس النيابة.*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضابط شرطة يعتلي المنصة الرئيسية فى ميدان الشهداء ببورسعيد ويعتذر لشعب المدينة عن أخطاء الشرطة ويتعهد بتامين التظاهرات​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط ميكروباص محمل بالاسلحه*
[YOUTUBE]1rChr1DJ6NY[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط 6 طلاب من جامعة الأزهر بحوزتهم أسلحة لتأمين تظاهرات رابعة العدوية*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*قبيلة الفواخرية بالعريش تصدر بيانا تُحذر فيه من المساس بالمنشآت العامة*

*  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 01:38*
*






                             صورة أرشيفية* 
*العريش ـ أ.ش.أ*
*

* 
*أصدرت قبيلة الفواخرية، إحدى أكبر القبائل بمدينة العريش بيانا تم  توزيعه الليلة فى شوارع وميادين مدينة العريش، حذرت فيه من المساس  بالمنشآت العامة.
* *
وأكد صبرى الغول، أحد شباب القبيلة، أن البيان جاء فيه: "أن أبناء قبيلة  الفواخرية فى شمال سيناء يؤيدون شرعية الرئيس المنتخب محمد مرسى، ويحذرون  من أعمال البلطجة والعنف ضد المنشآت العامة، وضد رجال الشرطة والجيش وأن  شباب القبيلة سيتصدى بكل قوة وبكل الطرق ضد أى أعمال البلطجة والعنف".
* *
وكان شباب قبيلة الفواخرية قد عقدوا اجتماعا بالعريش لتشكيل لجان شعبية لصد  أى أعمال عنف قد تحدث أثناء وخلال تظاهرات الأحد 30 يونيو، والتى تنظمها  الأحزاب المدنية والحركات الثورية حيث حضر الاجتماع عدد من الشخصيات  السياسية والتنفيذية بصفتهم الشخصية، منهم الدكتور عمار جودة ابن القبيلة،  رئيس مركز ومدينة العريش، وعبد الرحمن الشوربجى القيادى بجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، عضو الهيئة البرلمانية العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، وخالد حركة  عضو مجلس الشعب السابق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يلقون القبض على شخصين وبحوزتهما خرطوش​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصم بـ "رابعة العدوية" : لن نذهب للاتحادية إلا إذا انقلب الجيش على الرئيس.. ونمتلك 30 سلاحا آليا




*​*الأحد 30.06.2013 - 12:57 م*​*



كتب: ابــراهــيم الــديــب​
أكد أحد اعضاء الجماعة الإسلامية ويدعى ابو سفيان، والمتعصم أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، انهم لن يشتبكوا مع المتظاهرين المتوجهيين اليوم إلى قصر الاتحادية، قائلاً:" طالما الجيش لن ينقلب على الرئيس فلا مانع من امتصاص غضب المتظاهرين حتى يمر هذا اليوم بسلام".

وأضاف:لو قام المتظاهرون بحرق قصر الاتحادية ورشقة بالحجارة، او الاشتباك   مع الحرس الجمهورى، فلن يقلقنا فلدينا 22 قصرا آخر، واعتصامنا ماهو الا   رسالة للعالم انا هناك مؤيدين للرئيس، ورسالة لتمرد اننا لسنا قلة او   ضعفاء.

وأوضح، انه لا ذهاب لقصر الإتحادية اليوم، إلا لو جدت امورا عظيمة، كإنقلاب الجيش على الرئيس مرسى فى حالة استجابته لمطالب المتظاهرين، ففى هذا الحالة سننطلق بكل ما اوتينا من قوة صوب الاتحادية للدفاع   عن شرعية الرئيس، وهو ما استبعده، كما اننا لن نهاجمهم لان لديهم خرطوش   وسلاح وقناصة، ونحن ليس لدينا سوى 15 او 30 سلاحا آليا، وهو لا يكفى،   بالاضافة للعصيان والشوم.

وأشار إلى ان اعداد المتعصمين ستزداد بكثرة اليوم، وان هناك شيوخ لم ينزلوا معتبرين ان ما يحدث فتنة، امثال الشيخ محمد حسان.






*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*اول تعليق من مرشد الاخوان المسلمين على مظاهرات اليوم 30 يونيو
2013-06-30 12:56:27​​




''بديع'' تعليقًا على مظاهرات 30 يونيو: ما يحدث ''مؤامرة'' لوقف المد الإسلامي كتبت - ندى حفظي:
  قال المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، محمد بديع، معلقًا على  مظاهرات 30 يونيو، المطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي عن سدة الحكم ،بأن هناك  مؤامرات وخطط تُحاك لوقف المد الإسلامي ومنع الصحوة الإسلامية في ديار  المسلمين - على حد قوله. وقال بديع عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي''فيسبوك''، صباح اليوم الأحد: ''المتأمل في الواقع العالمي،  والناظر لما يدور في العالم الإسلامي، يدرك حجم المؤامرة التي دُبِّر لها  بليل، وخُطِّط لها في الظلام لوقف المدِّ الإسلامي، ومنع الصحوة الإسلامية  في ديار المسلمين من أن تأخذ مداها، وتقتلع ما سواها؛ لتنهض أمتهم، وترتفع  رايتهم، فيعمَّ العدل، وتنتشر الرحمة، وتتحقق المساواة، ويتمتع الجميع  بالحرية، ويأمن الجميع - من أسلم ومن لم يسلم - على نفسه وماله وعرضه''.





​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط 17 شخصا منتمين للجماعه الاسلاميه بالطريق الصحراوي بحوزتهم اسلحه وهم متوجهين لرابعه العدويه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عــاااااجل وخطيرررر جدااا انفجار شقة كانت تصنع متفجرات لقتل الثوار*

[YOUTUBE]8oySHyDtaV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

​ 
*ضبط 6 طلاب بـ"الأزهر" بحوزتهم أسلحة لتأمين تظاهرات "رابعة العدوية"*

  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 13:00


 


ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة القبض على 6 طلاب من  جامعة الأزهر، أثناء تواجدهم بأماكن إقامتهم، وبحوزتهم مجموعة من الأسلحة  البيضاء، كانوا يستخدمونها فى تأمين تظاهرات التيارات الإسلامية فى ميدان  رابعة العدوية.
 
وكان ضباط مباحث قسم ثان مدينة نصر قد تلقوا أمرا من النيابة العامة بضبط  وإحضار كل من محمود محمد أحمد (21 سنة) ومصطفى محمد حسن (23 سنة) وأحمد  عامر عبد الحافظ (22 سنة) وعمرو حسن عمر (22 سنة) وعمرو عبد الحكيم إبراهيم  (20 سنة) وعلى قاعود على (21 سنة)، وجميعهم طلاب بجامعه الأزهر.
 
وعلى الفور تم تشكيل فريق بحث واستهداف المتهمين فى أماكن إقامتهم بشقتهم  بالحى السادس، وتم ضبطهم وبحوزتهم 4 عصا خشبية مغطاة بالجلد و2 خوذة رأس  وفرامنش حديد وعصا حديدية ومشرط حديدى وصديرى فسفورى مغطى بالأسفنح،  وبمواجهتهم اعترفوا بحيازتهم المضبوطات بقصد الدفاع عن النفس أثناء تواجدهم  لتأمين تجمعات التيارات الإسلامية بميدان رابعة العدوية، وتحرر المحضر رقم  4076 جنح القسم، وأخطرت النيابة لتولى التحقيق.









​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*وااحد يعني (وان) محمد مرسي اتجن
 اتنيين يعني ( تووو ) الاخوان نووووووووووو
 تلاتة يعني ( ثري ) بلدنا هتبقي ( فري ي ي)
 اربعه يعني ( فوووووور) مرسي رئيس طرطوووووور
 خمسه يعنى (فايف ) هنعيد الثوره ( لايـــــــــــــــــف)
 سته يعني (six) مرسي دونت ميكـــــــــــــــــس
 سبعه يعني( سفن) في الاتحاديه حتتدفــــــــن
 تمانيه يعني( ايت) حتقول يارتني مجيــــــت
 تسعه يعنى (ناين) الثوره اون لايــــن
 عشره يعني (تن) قفاك لسه حيرن*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*هجوم بـ"الأسلحة النارية" على طلاب عين شمس لمنع الوصول للإتحادية

*​*6/30/2013   1:02 PM*​*



*​*

هاجمت مجموعة من البلطجية جامعة عين شمس منذ قليل ، وقاموا   بإطلاق النيران على أمن الجامعة والطلاب أثناء توافد العشرات من  المتظاهرين  على الجامعة استعداداً للتوجه الى قصر الإتحادية .

حيث سادت حالة من الذعر وسط الطلاب ، مؤكدين أن ذلك لن   يمنعهم من الوصول إلى قصر الرئاسة للمطالبة بإسقاط رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور   محمد مرسي.


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - هجوم بـ"الأسلحة النارية" على طلاب عين شمس لمنع الوصول للإتحادية 
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*أكدت صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز لـ"بي بي سي" أن خطاب الرئيس مرسي الذي ألقاه  الأربعاء الماضي لمدة ثلاث ساعات أثبت أنه مريض بـ"البارانويا" ـ جنون  العظمة ـ وأنه متعطش للسلطة، بينما مصر بحاجة الى رجل كفء. 	 		 وأضافت الصحيفة: أن مصر بحاجة الى حكومة شاملة تضم جميع الأطراف، حكومة  وحدة وطنية تبنى على برنامج طوارئ لاستعادة الأمن وتسيير الاقتصاد وإعادة  النظر في الدستور والتحضير لانتخاب برلمان جديد. 	 		
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل..المعادى تعلن الإستقلال عن "حكم الإخوان"
* *6/30/2013   1:08 PM​*​*



*​ *على فهيم
* *انطلقت  منذ قليل مسيرة دار السلام  من منطقة صقر قريش إلى ميدان الحرية بالمعادي ،  مؤكداً عدد كبير من المتظاهرين أنهم سوف يعتصمون بميدان الحرية ، ولن  يتوجه أحد منهم إلى التحرير أو الإتحادية .​*
*فى  الوقت نفسه أعلن  المتظاهرون عن استقلال منطقة المعادى عن حكم جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين ، وإغلاق ميدان الحرية حتى سقوط الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية.​*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*"السيسي " و" صبحي " .. في غرفة العمليات

*​*6/30/2013   1:05 PM​*​*



*​*

أكدت مصادر مسئولة أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي،   وزير الدفاع، القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، والفريق صدقي صبحي، رئيس   الأركان، وصلا قبل حوالي الساعة إلى غرفة العمليات التي خصصتها وزارة   الدفاع بمقرها لمتابعة تطورات أحداث اليوم .​
وأضاف   المصدر أن الفريق "السيسي" طالب القادة والجنود والضباط بالعمل على تأمين   المنشآت الحيوية وحماية الأرواح، دون تحيز لطرف علي حساب الآخر، وعدم   التعرض لأي متظاهر سلمي.​​

  بوابة الفجر*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل..المعادى تعلن الإستقلال عن "حكم الإخوان"

*​*6/30/2013   1:08 PM​*​*



*​*
على فهيم

انطلقت   منذ قليل مسيرة دار السلام  من منطقة صقر قريش إلى ميدان الحرية بالمعادي  ،  مؤكداً عدد كبير من المتظاهرين أنهم سوف يعتصمون بميدان الحرية ، ولن   يتوجه أحد منهم إلى التحرير أو الإتحادية .​
فى   الوقت نفسه أعلن  المتظاهرون عن استقلال منطقة المعادى عن حكم جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين ، وإغلاق ميدان الحرية حتى سقوط الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس   الجمهورية.​​

  بوابة الفجر*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

هجوم بـ"الأسلحة النارية" على طلاب عين شمس لمنع الوصول للإتحادية

​6/30/2013   1:02 PM​



​

هاجمت مجموعة من البلطجية جامعة عين شمس منذ قليل ، وقاموا   بإطلاق النيران على أمن الجامعة والطلاب أثناء توافد العشرات من  المتظاهرين  على الجامعة استعداداً للتوجه الى قصر الإتحادية .

حيث سادت حالة من الذعر وسط الطلاب ، مؤكدين أن ذلك لن   يمنعهم من الوصول إلى قصر الرئاسة للمطالبة بإسقاط رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور   محمد مرسي.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مرسى للجارديان: لن تكون هناك ثورة ثانية أو انتخابات مبكرة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم الشيعة: نشارك فى مسيرتى السيدة زينب وشبرا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكري: الجيش لا يسعى لانقلاب عسكري..ولكنه سيرضخ لإرادة الشعب




**الأحد 30.06.2013 - 01:07 م*​*



​أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول،أن الجيش المصري،لا يسعى للقيام بانقلاب عسكري ولكنه سيرضخ في النهاية إلى تلبية رغبات الشعب وإرادته.

وأضاف المصدر،أن القوات المسلحة لا تزال تحاول تقديم النصيحة لكافة   التيارات السياسية في السلطة والمعارضة بضرورة الوصول إلى تفاهمات لتفادي   الانزلاق بالبلاد إلى نفق مظلم.






*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل وتصريح جديد من مرسى فى حالة استقالتة اليوم ؟!
    2013-06-30 13:03:16    






     	مرسي لـ"الجارديان": لن تكون هناك ثورة ثانية.. واستقالتى ستكون "روشتة" للفوضى
	   	في حوار حصري مع صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية، قال الرئيس محمد مرسي  إنه  لن تكون هناك ثورة ثانية، رافضًا دعوات المعارضة بانتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة.

	وقال مرسي في الحوار الذي أجراه معه ديفيد هيرست وباتريك كينجزلي، إنه لن   يتسامح مع أي انحراف عن النظام الدستوري، مشيرًا إلى أن استقالته المبكرة   سوف تقوض شرعية من سيتولون بعده رئاسة الجمهورية، وستكون الاستقالة روشتة   للفوضى.

	وتابع مرسي قائلا: إذا غيرنًا شخصًا ما يتولى منصبًا طبقا للشرعية   الدستورية، فإن هناك أناسًا أو خصومًا، سوف يعارضون الرئيس الجديد أيضًا،   وبعد أسبوع أو شهر سيطالبونه بالاستقالة.




*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*وصول 3 مسيرات من المحافظات لـ"التحرير"*


  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 13:17







                             مظاهرات التحرير 

كتب إسلام سعيد



 
وصلت منذ قليل إلى ميدان التحرير عدة مسيرات قادمة من محافظات  مختلفة منها "البحيرة والمنوفية والقليوبية"، فيما تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين  بشكل ملحوظ بالميدان، للمشاركة فى تظاهرات 30 يونيه.
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتب طارق الزمر على تويتر الان بعد اغتصاب الصحفية الهولندية فى ميدان التحرير
    2013-06-30 13:14:40    









*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مرسي: استمرار أفراد من عهد مبارك في مؤسسات الدولة ومنها الداخلية يعيق الإصلاح​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاااااجل بالفيديو من المنصوره وخطير جدااا ما فعله الاهالى هناك الان !!






*


[YOUTUBE]8pTwe1ikE0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتب احمد حسام ميدو على تويتر الان وماذا سوف يفعل اليوم فى تظاهرات 30 يوينو
*​*2013-06-30 13:15:36​*​*








​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عـــــــاجل ومؤكــــد شاهد بديع وعاكف ومرسى اين الان ؟؟؟

      30-06-2013 01:42   
   3 








*
* 

أكد مصدر موثوق به أن المرشد  الحالي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين محمد  بديع، والمرشد السابق مهدي عاكف  موجودين حالياً ومنذ أمس "الجمعة" في قصر  القبة للاحتماء به قبل المظاهرات  الحاشدة غداً الأحد 30 يونيو، مشيراً إلى  ان الرئيس محمد مرسي متواجداً  الآن في مقر الحرس الجمهوري للاحتماء به.


فيما أكد المصدر أن مكتب الإرشاد  عقد اجتماعاً سرياً، من المحتمل أن  يكون في قصر القة ، وقد تركوا مقر مكتب  الإرشاد في المقطم خوفاً من الجموع  الغاضبة.


الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل وخطير.... للمرة الثانية السيسى يرفض طلب مرسى

      30-06-2013 14:16   









*
* 

رفض  الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع  والإنتاج الحربي، قرار طلب فيه  الرئيس مرسي السيسي بعدم تحريك وحدات  القوات المسلحة المتركزة في المحافظات  والقاهرة دون إبلاغ الرئيس بشكل  شخصي والحصول على إذن كتابي. وقال المصدر،  الذي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه: “إن  “السيسي” أكد خلال الاتصال ما سبق وأعلنه في  اجتماع مجلس الأمن القومي أن  هناك تحركات قد تجريها المؤسسة العسكرية حفاظا  على الأرواح والممتلكات دون  انتظار تعليمات رئاسية، مشيرا إلى أن الأمر  أثار غضب الرئيس، إذ إن وزير  الدفاع لم يلوح بتحريك وحدات الجيش حال  التهديد باقتحام قصر الاتحادية.



	وأوضح المصدر أن هناك محاولات جرت عبر وسطاء من حزب الحرية والعدالة   وآخرين لم يسمهم لإقناع المؤسسة العسكرية بالانحياز للرئيس محمد مرسي إبان   مظاهرات 30 يونيو المطالبة بإسقاطه وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، وقال إن   الوسطاء حذروا الجيش من الانحياز لمن وصفوهم بالبلطجية وليسوا المتظاهرين   السلميين. وأكد المصدر أن كل هذه المحاولات تم الرد عليها بالقول: إن   المؤسسة العسكرية جزء أصيل من الشعب المصري ولن تسمح لأحد برفع السلاح أو   التلويح باستخدام القوة.



	مصر11*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*"البناء والتنمية": سنتحرك للاتحادية فى حالة وقوع بلطجة وعنف

الأحد، 30 يونيو 2013 - 13:22

*
*



علاء أبو النصر أمين عام حزب البناء والتنمية​*​*
قال علاء أبو  النصر، أمين عام حزب  البناء والتنمية، إن مجموعات من الشباب المعتصمين فى  محيط رابعة العدوية  قد تنتقل إلى المنطقة المحيطة بقصر الاتحادية، حال وقوع  أعمال بلطجة  واعتداءات على المنشآت العامة والخاصة، مشيرا إلى أن الأصل هو  الاعتصام فى  محيط رابعة العدوية.

وأكد "أبو النصر" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المعتصمين فى محيط   رابعة العدوية، لن يتعرضوا لأى مظاهرات سلمية معارضة للرئيس، ولكنه أشار   إلى أن تحركهم إلى الاتحادية مرهون بوقوع ما وصفه بأعمال العنف.




*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*وصول المتهم بتصنيع متفجرات بالبساتين إلى نيابة أمن الدولة*

  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 13:25​ 





                             المتهم بتصنيع المتفجرات​ كتب محمود نصر​ 

 
وصل منذ قليل المتهم بتصنيع متفجرات فى البساتين إلى نيابة أمن  الدولة العليا، برئاسة المستشار هشام القرموطى، لبدء التحقيقات معه فى  واقعة إصابة شخصين جراء انفجار عبوة متفجرة داخل منزل بالبساتين، فجر اليوم  الأحد.
 
البداية كانت بتلقى المقدم خالد الدمرداش، رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة البساتين،  بلاغاً فجر اليوم، الأحد، يفيد بوجود انفجار داخل أحد المنازل بالمنطقة.
 
فانتقل على الفور رجال المباحث إلى مكان الواقعة، يرافقهم رجال الحماية  المدنية، وتبين أن الانفجار نتيجة تصنيع أحد الأشخاص ويدعى "خالد محروس  جمال" تاجر لقنابل متفجرة، وأصيب جراء الواقعة "أيمن أحمد حسن".
 
وبتفتيش المنزل عثر بداخله على 4 أكياس رصاص وكمية من البارود الأسود و15  علبة كانز بداخلها مية نار، و30 برطمان معدن لتصنيع القنابل، فتم تحرير  محضر بالواقعة وتولت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا التحقيق فى الواقعة.​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

*عشرات المحامين يتوافدون لنقابتهم للانطلاق فى مسيرة إلى التحرير*


  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 13:21







                             وقفة للمحامين - صورة أرشيفية 

كتبت أمنية الموجى



 
توافد العشرات من المحامين ومن المواطنين أمام مقر النقابة العامة  للمحامين بوسط القاهرة، للانطلاق فى مسيرة من أمام النقابة إلى قصر  الاتحادية، مرورا بميدان التحرير.

  ونظم المحامون وقفة احتجاجية تمهيداً للمسيرة، مرددين هتافات، "يسقط يسقط  حكم المرشد.. إحنا بنهتف ضد المرشد.. الشعب خلاص أسقط النظام".

 وأطلق المحامون، منذ الصباح الباكر، الأغانى الوطنية بمكبرات الصوت من أعلى  المنصة التى تم إقامتها أعلى البوابة الرئيسية للنقابة، التى سيلقى من  خلالها قيادات المحامين بعض الكلمات، ثم انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة تشارك فيها  نقابة الصحفيين إلى ميدان التحرير.​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*فيديو مفاجأه || عـــــــاجل جدااا جداا  .. شاهد من الذى قدم استقالته الان تضامنا مع ثوره وثوار 30 يونيو وتصريح  عاجل منه الان على الهوا مباشره





*

[YOUTUBE]BV2Za_9bm3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PhKaQ6Rp7J4#at=21




​ 
[YOUTUBE]21[/YOUTUBE]
​ 



*فيديو الان || عاجل جداا من الفريق السيسى والفريق صبحى صالح  ورساله الى المصريين من الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب واخبار عاجله جدااا على  الهوا .. على رأس الساعه 1 مساء* 


*فيديو  الان || عاجل جداا من الفريق السيسى والفريق صبحى صالح ورساله الى  المصريين من الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب واخبار عاجله جدااا على الهوا .. على  رأس الساعه 1 مساء





*



[YOUTUBE]=PhKaQ6Rp7J4#at=21[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

* أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية للإتحاد العام لضباط الشرطة عن تنظيم مسيرة لضباط الشرطة فى تمام الساعة الرابعة عصرا حيث يتجمع المتظاهرون أمام نادى التجديف بالدقى متوجهين إالى التحرير .​​*​
*وأكدت   الصفحة أن المسيرة سيشارك فيها اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية   السابق فى حكومة هشام قنديل بالإضافة لعدد كبير من قيادات الشرطة المعارضين   لمرسى والغاضبين على سياسته .​​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*الفيديو شوفوا متظاهري المحلة مسكوا اخواني واكل علقة سخنة علي الهوا مباشرة وتعليق دينا عبد الرحمن علي هذا المشهد




*

[YOUTUBE]G7NPw7cPE0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*منذ قليل ... أهالى الرئيس مرسى بمسقط رأسه بههيا يقطعون الطريق للمطالبة برحيله

*​*6/30/2013   1:24 PM​*​*



*​*
منى محمد

قام   منذ قليل العشرات من أهالي ههيا مسقط رأس  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس   الجمهورية بقطع الطريق الرئيسي "ههيا - الزقازيق  ، من أمام الإدارة   الزراعية بمدينة ههيا وقاموا بتعطيل الحركة المرورية للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس   .​
 أيضا قام أهالى منيا القمح بقطع طريق منيا القمح- بلبيس للمطالبة برحيل النظام.​​

  الفجر الاليكترونية - *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط 17 من الجماعة الإسلامية بـ«الصحراوي» معهم أسلحة في طريقهم لـ«رابعة العدوية»
06/30/2013 - 12:53

تمكن أحد أكمنة الشرطة المتحركة من إلقاء القبض على 17 فردًا منتمين لحزب  البناء والتنمية، الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية، أثناء استقلالهم  سيارة أجرة بطريق «مصر – الإسكندرية» الصحراوي، بحوزتهم 5 أسلحة خرطوش، و2  قميص واقي من الرصاص، في طريقهم لميدان رابعة العدوية بالقاهرة، حيث يعتصم  مؤيدو الرئيس محمد مرسي.

كان اللواء أمين عز الدين، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، تلقى إخطارًا من العميد  محمد هندي، وكيل مباحث غرب، يفيد بورود معلومات سرية بقيام أشخاص بحوزتهم  أسلحة متوجهين إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية، للمشاركة في تظاهرات 30 يونيو.

تم عمل كمين على الطريق الصحراوي بدائرة العامرية الثاني، وضبط سيارة أجرة  يستقلها 17 شخصًا وبمجرد تفتيشهم عثر على 5 أسلحة فرد خرطوش، و2 قميص واقي  للرصاص، وكمية من العصيان والشوم وعدد من استمارات تجرد، وبمواجهتهم أقروا  بأنهم في طريقهم إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية، للمشاركة في المظاهرات.

تم تحرير محضر وجارً العرض على النيابة.


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*مفاجأة.. مُرسي يقبل بالرحيل ولكن بشروط !

*​*6/30/2013   1:39 PM​*​*



*​*

أكدت مصادر سيادية أن محمد مرسي   قبل الرحيل , مقابل ضمانات أمريكية بالبقاء فى مصر وممارسة كافة حقوقه   السياسية من خلال حزب الحرية والعدالة , وبقاء تنظيم جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين والإعتراف بها دولياً وعدم تقديمه للمحاكمة .​​

الفجر الاليكترونية  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*مفاجأة.. مُرسي يقبل بالرحيل ولكن بشروط !
* *6/30/2013   1:39 PM​*​*



*​ *أكدت مصادر سيادية أن محمد مرسي  قبل الرحيل , مقابل ضمانات أمريكية بالبقاء فى مصر وممارسة كافة حقوقه  السياسية من خلال حزب الحرية والعدالة , وبقاء تنظيم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين والإعتراف بها دولياً وعدم تقديمه للمحاكمة .​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*وكيل وزاره الصحه بالمنوفيه يتقدم باستقالته الان تضامنا مع ثوره وثوار 30 يونيو*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*وبدأت المعركة .. كر وفر بين اللجان الشعبية ومجهولين بشارع محمد محمود

**6/30/2013   12:23 PM​*​*



*​*
ريهام يوسف

سيطرت   حالة من الكر والفر على المتظاهرين بالميدان، عندما حاول بعض المجهولين   بإقتحام الميدان، وبحوزتهم زجاجات المولوتوف، وتم مطاردتهم من قبل اللجان   الشعبية فى شارع محمد محمود والشوارع الجانبية من الميدان، ما يؤكد وجود   عناصر إخوانية بالقرب من الميدان بهدف زعزعة استقرار الثوار وترهيبهم .​
يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذي يتوافد فيه المئات على ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى فاعليات "30 يونيو" لإسقاط حكم الإخوان المسلمين .​​

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط أسلحة "أر بي جى" وذخيرة بالسويس و الشيخ صفوت حجازي: اغتصاب 18 فتاة بالتحرير





*​

*1* 
* 

  		 			تاريخ النشر : 2013-06-30						









 			رام الله - دنيا الوطن
 	تمكنت قوة كمين جينفة، دائرة قسم شرطة الجناين بمحافظة السويس، من ضبط السيارة الملاكي رقم "ط ص و / 7835،

    	قيادة المدعو عادل محمد حسان محمد، المقيم بمحافظة الإسماعيلية،   وبحوزته  سلاح "أر بي جي"، 5 طلقات من نفس النوع، سلاح متعدد "1 بوصة"،   سلاح متعدد  "نصف بوصة"، 2 سلاح آلي، و2 صندوق ذخيرة "متعدد وآلي"، وتم   اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاه الواقعة.

 				 				 						الشيخ صفوت حجازي: اغتصاب 18فتاة بالتحرير 				 		
 	وصل الدكتور صفوت حجازى - الأمين العام لمجلس أمناء الثورة - إلى اعتصام    رابعة العدوية مساء اليوم الذي يضم عددًا من مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي من   المنتمين  للتيارات الإسلامية.

    	وقال حجازي عقب وصوله:" سنكمل ثورتنا التى بدأناها فى 25 يناير،   ومستمرون  بإذن الله فى دعم الشرعية التى تؤكد أن الرئيس مرسى هو الرئيس   الفعلى  للبلاد، وأنهم سيتصدون لأى معتدٍ على الشرعية".
 	وأضاف حجازي أن ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير:" كنا خليطًا بيننا   وبينهم،  ولكن نحن خرجنا على الحق، وهم خرجوا على الباطل، والآن هم   بالتحرير  يتحرشون، ويغتصبون النساء، وقاموا باغتصاب حوالى 18 فتاة، وقاموا   بالاعتداء  على المواطنين". وفى النهاية كلمته، هتف صفوت حجازى   بالمتظاهرين مرددًا:"  ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار".*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*محمد مرسي من "رئيس جميع المصريين"... إلى رمز للانقسام المصري




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*منذ قليل ... أهالى الرئيس مرسى بمسقط رأسه بههيا يقطعون الطريق للمطالبة برحيله

**6/30/2013   1:24 PM​*​*




*​*
منى محمد

**قام  منذ قليل العشرات من أهالي ههيا مسقط رأس  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية بقطع الطريق الرئيسي "ههيا - الزقازيق  ، من أمام الإدارة  الزراعية بمدينة ههيا وقاموا بتعطيل الحركة المرورية للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس  .​*
* أيضا قام أهالى منيا القمح بقطع طريق منيا القمح- بلبيس للمطالبة برحيل النظام.​*​
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضباط وأمناء شرطة كفر الشيخ ينضمون للمتظاهرين

*​*6/30/2013   12:29 PM​*​*



*​*

إنطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من أمام محافظة كفر  الشيخ للشوارع وسط هتفات ضد مُرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين .

وحين مرت المسيرة أمام قسم شرطة كفر الشيخ، انضم بعض ضباط وأمناء الشرطة للمتظاهرين، الذين حملوهم على الأعناق ورددوا "الجيش والشعب والشرطة إيد واحدة".

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*"تمرد": مبروك للشعب.. ومصر ستنتفض اليوم فى وجه نظام استبدادى*

*الأحد، 30 يونيو 2013 - 13:46*




محمود بدر​*كتبت إيمان على*



*أكد محمود بدر  مؤسس حملة تمرد أنه سيشارك اليوم فى المسيرة المنطلقة من ميدان الحجاز  بمصر الجديدة لقصر الاتحادية، مؤكدا أن اليوم فى تمام الساعة الخامسة مساء  ستنتفض مصر عن بكرة أبيها فى مواجهة نظام استبدادى، مطالبا محمد مرسى رئيس  البلاد بالرحيل فورا عن الحكم.

وتعليقا على الحشود المتواجدة فى الشارع منذ الصباح الباكر، قال بدر فى  تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "أقول للشعب المصرى مبروك، وأقول للجماعة اللى  بتشكك فى أعداد استماراتنا تعالوا انزلوا شوفوا الشعب المصرى أكثر من 20  مليون هينزلوا النهارده".
وأوضح أنهم سيعلنون اليوم الاعتصام فى كل الميادين داعيا أكثر من 22 مليون مصرى للتواجد فى كل الميادين.*
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*دمياط اﻻخوان يقطعون الطرق المؤديه لميادن الساعه لمنع اﻻهالي للوصل الى هناك
 المصدر قناة التحرير*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل .. عبد الماجد يصف معتصمى التحرير بقوم "لوط"

*​*6/30/2013   12:24 PM​*​*



*​*

هاجم عاصم عبد الماجد القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير ووصفهم بقوم لوط اللذين عاشوا فى الأرض فسادا وخرابا .​
يذكر أن شن عبد الماجد هجوما لاذعا على المعارضة ووصفها بالمفسدين والمخربين ,الداعين لأعمال عنف والخروج عن الحاكم .​​​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*كارثة.. العاملون بقطاع الاخبار : تلقينا تعليمات عليا بعدم تغطية 30 يونيو

*​*6/30/2013   1:48 PM​*​*



*​*

اعتذر العاملون بقطاع الاخبار للشعب المصري عن ضعف التغطية الاخبارية  لمظاهرات اليوم ، الداعية إلى اسقاط رئيس الجمهورية.​
وأضاف   البيان الصادر عن القطاع :  نتوجه نحن العاملون بقطاع الاخبار للشعب   المصري بالاعتذار عن ضعف التغطية الاخبارية وافتقارنا للصورة في العديد من   المواقع الحيوية التي تكتظ بالمتظاهرين في غالبية المحافظات وبعض المواقع   المهمة داخل القاهرة ، وذلك نتيجة تعنت وتعمد المسئولين في ادارة  المندوبين  وقطاع الهندسة الاذاعية الذين رفضوا خروج الكاميرات لتصوير  الاحداث  لتلقيهم تعليمات عليا بذلك ، رغم تأكيد رئيس قطاع الاخبار بأنه قد  اصدر  تعليمات بتغطية كل الاحداث والمواقع والالتزام بالمهنية والموضوعية .​
واردف   البيان : وبناءا عليه نعلن نحن محررو ومذيعو بقطاع الاخبار رفض تلك   الممارسات وتمسكنا بعرض الحقائق كاملة دون اي انحياز لفصيل على حساب الاخر   وسوف نبذل قصارى جهدنا لتقديم الحقيقة للشعب المصري​​
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مفاجأة.. مُرسي يقبل بالرحيل ولكن بشروط !*​​​​
> 
> *6/30/2013   1:39​​​*​​​
> ​
> ...




قبول  الرحيل ليس  معناه  فرض  شروط

أرحل  يعني .. تمشي  وتقعد  جنب  سنيه

ولن  نخطيء  ونقبل  بأحزاب  دينيه  مره أخري 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*البلينا - سوهاج 
*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*معاريف : المصريون يخشون من الجيش المصري 

                  الأحد, 30/06/2013 - 12:12م    
           كتب: 
ميادة ابو طالب 








قالت  صحيفة معاريف الإسرايلية إن المصريين يخشون من تدخل الجيش  ضد  المتظاهرين  خلال المظاهرات الكبرى التي يتم تنظيمها اليوم ضد الرئيس محمد  مرسي ،من  ناحية اخرى هناك تخوف من عدم تدخل الجيش ومنع الفريقين المنقسمين  من  الالتحام والاشتباك مما قد يعرض مصر للدخول في حرب أهلية ،لكن على  خلفية  هذه المخاوف قال وزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي ان الجيش لن يتردد  في  التدخل في حال انهيار الأوضاع






الموجز*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*القبض على شخص وهروب اثنين بعد إطلاقهم النار على المتظاهرين بالمحلة*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:08







ألقى العشرات من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان الشون القبض  على  شخص، بينما هرب اثنان آخران بعد قيامهم بإطلاق النار من سلاح نارى كان   بحوزتهم صوب المتظاهرين. 
 
وكان المتظاهرون قد فوجئوا بثلاثة أشخاص مندسين وسط المتظاهرين، يرتدون   الخوذ الصفراء، وقام أحدهم بإطلاق النار على المتظاهرين من سلاح نارى كان   بحوزتهم، وتم السيطرة عليه، وتمكن مرافقوه من الهرب، وتسليمه لقسم ثانى   المحلة وسط هتافات "الشرطة والشعب يد واحدة".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*قوات إضافية من  الحرس الجمهورى تصل إلى الاتحادية بعد زيادة أعداد المتظاهرين أمام القصر

                  الأحد, 30/06/2013 - 2:00م    
           كتب: 
ايمان سعيد








وصلت  تعزيزات من قوات الحرس الجمهوري إلى الاتحادية ، لتأمين القصر  الرئاسي بعد  أن تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين أمام القصر ، كما نظم عشرات  المعتصمين،وقفة  أمام البوابة 4 للقصر الرئاسي،للمطالبة برحيل الدكتور محمد  مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية واجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، مرددين هتافات "يادي  الذل ويادي  العار..الاخوان عاملين ثوار".. و "قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة  البس اسود على  الرجالة"، و "ارحل ارحل يا عياط".




الموجز*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش يستعد لإنزال قواته فى حال حدوث عمل "عدوانى"

                  الأحد, 30/06/2013 - 9:46ص    
           كتب: 
ايمان سعيد








أعلن  مصدر عسكري لوسائل الإعلام عن أن مهمة الطائرات التى تجوب سماء  المحافظات  هى الكشف عن كل ما يحدث على الأرض، خلال تظاهرات 30 يونيو  الجاري ،  والمطالبة بإسقاط رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي.
 وأضاف المصدر فى تصريحات صحفية أن القوات الجوية بقيادة الفريق يونس   المصرى وضعت خطة محكمة للتحرك فى مختلف الاتجاهات عن طريق التصوير الدقيق   لكل ما يجرى على الأرض حتى لا يتكرر سيناريوهات يوم 28 يناير 2011 ويتم   إقتحام السجون.
 وتابع المصدر أن طائرات المراقبة الجوية تراقب الموقف الأمنى بين الحين   والآخر أعلى المنشآت الحيوية الهامة، مؤكداً أنه حال تعرض تلك المنشآت إلى   أى أعمال عنف سوف يتم إسقاط أطقم من القوات الخاصة جوا لمواجهة أى عمل   عدوانى على المنشآت الحيوية خلال تظاهرات 30 يونيو.




الموجز* 








*ارسل الموضوع لاصدقائك علي الفيس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*باكينام الشرقاوي
*​*2013-06-30 13:58:15*
*​*​*




وصل   الرئيس محمد مرسي، قبل قليل إلى قصر القبة لمتابعة كافة تفاصل الأحداث   الجارية في البلاد من خلال غرف عمليات الرئاسة. وتلقى "مرسي" من خلال غرفة   العمليات تقارير لحظية حول مجريات الأمور في الشارع والمحافظات والتوقعات   بشأن تطورات الأحداث الجارية.   وتتصل غرفة عمليات الرئاسة بغرف عمليات   أخرى بكافة الوزارات والمحافظات، ويشرف عليها من داخل قصر القبة كل من   الدكتور أيمن علي، مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للمصريين بالخارج، ومدير الإدارة   المركزية للإعلام، والدكتورة باكينام الشرقاوي، مساعد الرئيس للشؤون   السياسية، والمهندس خالد القزاز سكرتير الرئيس للشؤون الخارجية، فضلا عن   متحدثي الرئاسة.   كان الرئيس مرسي، انتقل من مقر إقامته بالتجمع الخامس هو   وأسرته الى دار الحرس الجمهورية ضمن إجراءات أمنية مشددة لحماية الرئيس   تزامنا مع اندلاع تظاهرات 30 يونيو التي تطالب برحيل مرسي.
​*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*نجحت قوات الأمن بالإسكندرية   فى إلقاء القبض على 17 من الجهاديين صباح اليوم الأحد، وذلك أثناء   استقلالهم سيارة ميكروباص، وبحوزتهم كمية من الأسلحة النارية، عبارة عن 6   فرد خرطوش، و4 بندقية آلي و60 من الطلقات النارية.

وعرضت مديرية الأمن، المتهمين على نيابة غرب الإسكندرية الآن، برئاسة المستشار وائل مهنا رئيس النيابة.

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*أوضحت تقارير صحفية  أن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المعتصمين بميدان رابعة العدوية بدأو فى  الإنصراف من الميدان اعتراضا على عدم تواجد أحد من قيادات الحزب أو الجماعة  .
* *




وأشارت المصادر أن صفوف الإخوان تعانى من انقسامات حادة بعدما بدأ الشباب  فى البحث عن أسباب الدفع بهم إلى الشوارع للقتال بينما القادة وأسرهم  يختبئون فى منازل محصنة ، فى الوقت نفسه هدد بعض قيادات الحزب المتظاهرين  بالفصل فى حال عدم العودة. 
* *
بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاااجل بالفيديو وكارثه ما تم ضبطه بميكروباص بالاسكندريه الان !




*
[YOUTUBE]=1rChr1DJ6NY[/YOUTUBE]




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1rChr1DJ6NY


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ضبط أسلحة "أر بي جى" وذخيرة بالسويس و الشيخ صفوت حجازي: اغتصاب 18 فتاة بالتحرير​​​*
> 
> 
> 
> * ​


 

صفوت  يستعرض  قدراته  الخارقه  
في  الكدب والتضليل.




​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

*الجارديان: مرسي يعترف بالندم على تمرير الدستور*​​


*





*​​*6/30/2013 1:12:00 PMكتبت – سارة عرفة:

* * قالت صحيفة   الجارديان البريطانية إن الرئيس محمد مرسي اعترف بندمه على استخدام ما   أسماه ''قوة أحادية'' لتمرير الدستور الجديد، الذي أثار جدلا واسعا، وراه   معارضوه خطوة تجاه الديكتاتورية.*
* وأشارت الصحيفة في حوار أجرته مع مرسي ونشرته الأحد، إن تلك '' كانت لحظة ندم نادرة أقر فيها مرسي بندمه أمام وسيلة إعلام أجنبية''.*
* وأوضحت  الجارديان أن  الدستور الذي أصدره مرسي كان نقطة محورية في سنته الأولى من  الحكم، وتعد  أول مرحلة بذرت فيها بذور للمعارضة بشكل واسع ضد حكمه.*
* وقال مرسي  إنها  ساهمت بشكل كبير في خلق نوع من سوء التفاهم في المجتمع، مضيفا أنه  يريد أن  ينأى بنفسه عن أكبر شرط من الشروط الحاسمة في الدستور، والذي سمح  بإدخال  قدر كبير من الدين للتشريع المصري، حسبما ذكرت الجارديان.*
* وأوضح أنه ليس المسؤول عن تغيير هذه المادة فهو لم يتدخل في عمل لجنة الدستور.*
* ووعد الرئيس  مرسي في  خطابه الأخير بتشكيل لجنة لإجراء تعديلات على الدستور على أن تعرض  هذه  التعديلات على مجلس النواب الجديد في أول جلسه.*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*وصول مسيرة من السواح لـ"الاتحادية" للمطالبة بسحب الثقة من الرئيس*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:30





                             التظاهر أمام الاتحادية – أرشيفية                         
 كتب رامى سعيد


 
وصل منذ قليل مسيرة من منطقة السواح، ضمت عددا من الموظفين الذين  أنهوا علمهم واشتركوا فى تظاهرات 30 يونيو التى دعا إليها عدد من القوى  الثورية والسياسية لسحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسى وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة.

وقام المتظاهرون برفع أعلام مصر ورددا هتافات: "ارحل.. ارحل، والشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".

فيما تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين المتواجدين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية وتردديهم هتافات ارحل ارحل.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو "رابعة العدوية" يستخدمون دروعًا حديدية لصد الاعتداءات*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:23





                             المعتصمون يستخدمون الدروع                         
 كتب محمد إسماعيل ومحمد مجدى السيسى - تصوير محمد إسماعيل


 
انتشر الآلاف من شباب التيارات الإسلامية المعتصمين بميدان رابعة  العدوية، عند مداخل الاعتصام، وبحوزتهم أذرع حديدية، وعصى، حيث حرصوا على  أداء التدريبات وترديد الأناشيد الدينية، كما قسموا أنفسهم لعدة مجموعات  وتفرقوا فى أرجاء الميدان.

وقال عدد منهم إن الهدف من هذه الدروع الحديدية هو صد أى محاولات للاعتداء عليهم، وتدعيم اللجان الشعبية لحماية الشرعية.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*بجاتو : الوضع السياسى ملتبس وإرادة الشعب ستنتصر فى النهاية *

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:20






                             بجاتو                         
 كتبت نرمين عبد الظاهر ونورا فخرى


 
أكد المستشار حاتم بجاتو، وزير الدولة للشئون البرلمانية والمجالس  النيابية، أن الوضع السياسى فى مصر الآن ملتبس ولا يمكن لأحد التنبؤ بشىء،  مشيرا إلى أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا ليس لها دور فى عزل الرئيس محمد  مرسى، حيث إن استمارات حركة "تمرد" التى جمعتها بشأن ذلك تعد آلية سياسية  شعبية وليست قانونية
وأكد فى تصريحات للمحررين البرلمانيين أن الميادين هى الوسيلة الشعبية  للتعبير عن الرأى، وأضاف إذا كانت هناك إرادة شعبية كاسحة ستنتصر فى  النهاية قائلا: إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة فلابد أن يستجيب القدر.

وقال إن استقالته من الحكومة ستحدث فى حالة حدوث تصادم  القرارات التى تتخذها الدولة مع قيمه ومبادئه .

وأشار بجاتو إلى أن المعارضة فى عهد النظام السابق هى السبب فى إقحام  القضاء فى السياسة، حيث كانت تلجأ إليه عندما تفشل داخل البرلمان فى فرض  رأيها محذرا من اللجوء إلى القضاء للنظر فى القضايا السياسية.

وعن استقالات نواب التيار المدنى، قال بجاتو إن المجلس لم يتسلم أى استقالات حتى الآن.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يرفعون صور عبد الناصر والسادات*





                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:33





                             مظاهرات التحرير                          
 كتب إسلام سعيد


 
حمل متظاهرو ميدان التحرير صورا للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر  وصورا أخرى للرئيس أنور السادات، وكتبوا على تلك الصور "عبد الناصر قالها  زمان الإخوان ملهمش أمان والسادات بطل حرب أكتوبر".


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*مظاهرات القوى السياسية بالقليوبية تغلق مجلس مدينة شبرا الخيمة*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:34





                             متظاهرى شبرا                         
 القليوبية- خالد حجازى


 
أغلقت أعداد المتظاهرين الرافضة لحكم الرئيس مرسى حى غرب شبرا  الخيمة ومجلس المدينة، بعد أن وصلت عدة مسيرات من قليوب وكوبرى عرابى ووصول  أعضاء الأحزاب والقوى السياسية بالقليوبية.

ورفع المتظاهرون شعارات منددة للإخوان والرئيس، ورددوا هتافات منها  "الإخوان المسلمين باعوا مصر باسم الدين.. مهما تعمل يا بديع.. عمر الثورة  ما هتضيع"، و"يسقط الإخوان المسلمون"، ووقف العشرات منهم لدقائق أمام قسم  أول شبرا الخيمة، ورددوا الهتافات: "الجيش والشرطة والشعب ايد واحدة".

وتسببت كثرة المتظاهرين فى اعاقة الحركة المرورية بشارع الكورنيش، وقام عدد منهم بتنظيم سير السيارات وفتح حارة للمرور.

وقال حسن أبو السعود، منسق العمل الجماهيرى بالمصرى الديمقراطى، إن هذه  الجموع خرجت للإعلان عن رفضها سياسات النظام الحالى فى فرض سيطرته،  والتنديد بسياسة القمع التى يسلكها الإخوان بالقليوبية فى السيطرة على  الدولة، وللمطالبة برحيل الإخوان وإعادة انتخاب رئيس جديد.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عمارة سكنية بالشرقية تعلن طردها لجماعة الإخوان وتشكر الثوار*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:39





                             العمارة                         
 كتبت سمر مرزبان


 
تداول النشطاء عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى صورة لأحد العقارات  السكنية بالشرقية، وقد علق سكانها عليها لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها : "تم طرد  جماعة الإخوان.. هذه عمارة سكنية بها أسر وأطفال.. وشكرا للثوار".


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

*رسالة من البابا تواضروس من خلال تويتر الان الى كل المتظارهين اليوم من اجل مصر
*
*2013-06-30 *












​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

* ميلاد أول مولودة للثورة فى "التحرير" فجر اليوم باسم "تمرد"*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:36





                             مظاهرات التحرير                         
 كتبت هبة الشافعى


 
أعلنت حملة "تمرد" لجمع توقيعات سحب الثقة من الرئيس "مرسى" عن  ميلاد أول مولودة للثورة فى التحرير، والتى أطلق عليها والدها اسم "تمرد"،  والتى ولدت فجر 30 يونيو 2013.

وقالت الحملة على صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك": فى امتداد  ثورة 25 يناير اليوم ولدت تمرد فى المستشفى الميدانى بميدان التحرير على يد  الدكتور أيمن زين فى قلب الميدان.

وأضافت الحملة قائلة: "خلد والدها اسمها باسم حملة تمرد، اللهم بارك لنا فى  مولودة الثورة "تمرد" واجعلها رزقا للثورة.. والله دى بشرة خير يسقط يسقط  حكم المرشد".


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*طائرات عسكرية تحلق فوق سماء الإسكندرية لعمل المراقبة الأمنية *

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:42





                             طائرات المراقبة الأمنية                         
 الإسكندرية – هناء أبو العز


 
حلقت طائرات عسكرية، منذ قليل، فوق سماء الإسكندرية لعمل المراقبة التأمينية.

وأكد مصدر عسكرى أن الطائرات تجوب جميع محافظات مصر لعمل مراقبة تأمينية،  ومتابعة الحالة الأمنية، وإرسال إخطارات عاجلة فى حالة ظهور أى محاولات  للخروج على القانون.


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

*أمير قطر الجديد ينقلب علي الإخوان في اللحظات الأخيره







*


* في أول خطاب للشيخ تميم بن حمد آل ثاني بعد توليه رئاسة قطر والذي استمر 15 دقيقة قال فيه "إننا كلنا مسلمون ولسنا إخوانا مسلمين".*



*     وأضاف في خطابه: "لسنا حزبا سياسيا بل دولة تسعى للحفاظ على علاقات مع   حكومات ودول ولا نحسب على تيار ضد تيار آخر" حيث كان هذا ردًا على ما تردد   حول مقاربته للعلاقة مع الإخوان المسلمين الذين راهن عليهم أبوه الشيخ   "حمد" وهذا ما أحدث تصدعا وشروخا كبيرة بين قطر والدول الأخرى.*



*     وفسر محللون خطابه بأن قطر غيرت اتجاهها في إحدى القضايا التي تثير ضجة   كبرى ضد الدوحة، وقال المحللون "إن تميم في جلساته كان يصف الإخوان   المسلمين بأنهم قوم خارج التاريخ، وأنهم يستترون بالشعارات الدينية لجمع   الأموال ليس أكثر" وهذا ما جعل الكثيرين يصفون الشيخ تميم بالليبرالي   المستنير، مما أثار مخاوف الإخوان المسلمين.*

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يرفعون المشانق لـ مرسي وبديع والشاطر




              		الأحد, 30 يونيو 2013 13:46     




 		                             مرسي             

                 كتبت-أحلام حسنين              		         					 



      	 	رفع عدد من متظاهرى ميدان التحرير المشانق للرئيس محمد مرسي ومحمد  بديع  المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وخيرت الشاطر النائب الأول  للمرشد،  مطالبين بإعدامهم لما ارتكبوه من جرائم بحق الشعب المصري وبخاصة  اقتحام  السجون خلال ثورة يناير وقتل الجنود المصريين برفح وقتل المتظاهرين  في  مختلف ميادين مصر.
     	وعلي جانب آخر، رفع المتظاهرون صور الرؤساء السادات وعبد الناصر،  معبرين عن أملهم في أن يأتي رئيس لمصر بعد رحيل مرسي شبيه بهم.
	كما حمل المتظاهرون صورا للسفيرة الأمريكية آن باتروسون مكتوبا عليها "لا   لدعم أمريكا للإخوان الإرهابيين في مصر"، وقاموا بدهس الصور بالأحذية   وتمزيقها.




الدستور*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يرفعون المشانق لـ مرسي وبديع والشاطر




              		الأحد, 30 يونيو 2013 13:46     




 		                             مرسي             

                 كتبت-أحلام حسنين              		         					 



      	 	رفع عدد من متظاهرى ميدان التحرير المشانق للرئيس محمد مرسي ومحمد  بديع  المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وخيرت الشاطر النائب الأول  للمرشد،  مطالبين بإعدامهم لما ارتكبوه من جرائم بحق الشعب المصري وبخاصة  اقتحام  السجون خلال ثورة يناير وقتل الجنود المصريين برفح وقتل المتظاهرين  في  مختلف ميادين مصر.
     	وعلي جانب آخر، رفع المتظاهرون صور الرؤساء السادات وعبد الناصر،  معبرين عن أملهم في أن يأتي رئيس لمصر بعد رحيل مرسي شبيه بهم.
	كما حمل المتظاهرون صورا للسفيرة الأمريكية آن باتروسون مكتوبا عليها "لا   لدعم أمريكا للإخوان الإرهابيين في مصر"، وقاموا بدهس الصور بالأحذية   وتمزيقها.




الدستور* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*أعلنت حركتا تمرد  وحركة 6 إبريل بإيطاليا على صفحتهما على  الفيس  بوك النزول اليوم 30 يونيو  أمام القنصلية المصرية بميلانو، وأطلقوا  عليها  "يوم عودة الكرامة" من  الساعة الثانية ظهرا وحتى السادسة مساء، وذلك   احتجاجا على حكم  الإسلاميين، والمطالبة بتنحى الرئيس محمد مرسى.

 وقالت كلا الحركتين إن "عودة الكرامة وإعادة الثورة التى  قامت بها أرواح   الشهداء ومن ثاروا على الظلم والفقر والجهل يوم إعادة مصر  إلى شعب مصر.

 وقالت حركة 6 إبريل بإيطاليا، "اليوم 30 ـ 6 سيشهد العالم  أكبر مظاهرات   لشعب يطلب الحرية والتغيير السلمى لسلطة فاسدة وفاشية  وفاشلة، وستكون أكبر   مظاهرة فى التاريخ البشرى".
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*  عصام سلطام على الفيس بوك الان يتجاهل جميع المتظاهرين فى انحاء محافظات مصر وشاهد ماذا قال عن متظاهرين رابعة العدوية !*
* 2013-06-30 14:33:29 
 
*​* 



 
 



 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*«جادالله» يقترح تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ برئاسة «السيسي» للخروج من الأزمة
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*





                             صورة أرشيفية                          
كتبت فاطمة شوقى 





أعلنت حركتا تمرد وحركة 6 إبريل بإيطاليا على صفحتهما على   الفيس  بوك النزول اليوم 30 يونيو أمام القنصلية المصرية بميلانو، وأطلقوا   عليها  "يوم عودة الكرامة" من الساعة الثانية ظهرا وحتى السادسة مساء،  وذلك   احتجاجا على حكم الإسلاميين، والمطالبة بتنحى الرئيس محمد مرسى.

 وقالت كلا الحركتين إن "عودة الكرامة وإعادة الثورة التى  قامت بها أرواح   الشهداء ومن ثاروا على الظلم والفقر والجهل يوم إعادة مصر  إلى شعب مصر.

 وقالت حركة 6 إبريل بإيطاليا، "اليوم 30 ـ 6 سيشهد العالم  أكبر مظاهرات   لشعب يطلب الحرية والتغيير السلمى لسلطة فاسدة وفاشية  وفاشلة، وستكون أكبر   مظاهرة فى التاريخ البشرى".
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*أوباما على تويتر: نؤيد الاحتجاجات السلمية لإحداث تغيير فى مصر *

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:50





                             الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما                         
 كتبت رباب فتحى


 
قالت الخارجية الأمريكية على حسابها بالعربية على موقع "تويتر"  الاجتماعى إن لولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تدعم الديمقراطية فى مصر، فيما قال  الرئيس الأمريكى، باراك أوباما: "نؤيد العملية السلمية والاحتجاجات  السلمية لإحداث تغيير في مصر" . 

وأضاف الرئيس الأمريكى فى تغريدة على "تويتر": "أعتقد أن على جميع الأحزاب  التنديد بالعنف، ونود أن تشارك المعارضة ومرسى في حوار بناء بشأن كيفية دفع  بلادهم إلى الأمام. 

ومضى الرئيس أوباما يقول: نود أن تشارك جميع الأطراف في التنازلات الصعبة  الضرورية للبدء في التركيز على الوظائف والتكاليف وإيجاد فرص اقتصادية.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*"مرسي" يعلن ندمه علي تمرير دستور "الإخوان"

*
*       الأحد, 30/06/2013 - 2:41م    *​* كتب: 
هيثم عمار 








أعلن  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية المتنازع علي شرعيته في حديثه مع  جريدة  "الجادريان" البريطانية أنه ندم ندما شديدا علي تمرير دستور الإخوان  الذي  يعد الشرارة الاولي لما يدور في الشارع المصري الىن من غضب ضده وضد  جماعته .​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*اليوم نهاية "مهلة" الفريق السيسي للرئيس "مرسي" للتوافق مع المعارضة

                  الأحد, 30/06/2013 - 2:32م    
           كتب: 
حسام عبد الشافى 








تنتهي  اليوم الأحد المهلة التي أعلن عنها وزير الدفاع ، الفريق أول عبد  الفتاح  السيسي، لجميع القوى السياسية من أجل التوصل إلى "مصالحة شاملة"،  لإنهاء  الأزمة السياسية الراهنة في البلاد، والتي قد تدفع إلى تدخل الجيش  لمنع  "انزلاق" البلاد فيما وصفه بـ"نفق مظلم من الصراع والاقتتال  الداخلي."
وكان الفريق السيسي دعا مختلف القوى السياسية إلى "الاحتكام للعقل"، مؤكداً   أن استمرار حالة الانقسام، التي يعاني منها المجتمع، تمثل "خطراً على   الدولة المصرية"، وقال إنه "لابد من التوافق بين الجميع."
وفيما اعتبرت رسالة واضحة لمختلف القوى السياسية باحتمال تدخل الجيش إذا ما   تطورت الأوضاع إلى الأسوأ، قال وزير الدفاع إن القوات المسلحة لن تسمح   بترهيب المصريين، مؤكداً أن الجيش علي وعي كامل بكل ما يدور في الشأن العام   الداخلي، وأن القوات المسلحة كانت حريصة على الابتعاد عن التدخل في الشأن   السياسي.* 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*"قنديل" يتفقد محيط التحرير والاتحادية ومحطات الوقود.. فجراً*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:55





                             الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء                         
 كتبت هند مختار


 
استهل الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء أعماله اليوم الأحد  فى وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم، حيث قام بجولة تفقدية موسعة بالقاهرة شملت محيط  ميدان التحرير، واطمئن على الأوضاع الأمنية وتفقد عدداً من نقاط التأمين  الخاصة بالشرطة؛ والتى تهدف إلى حماية المتظاهرين السلميين، وضمان سير  تظاهرات اليوم دون إخلال بالأمن العام.

وبعد ذلك توجه رئيس الوزراء إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية حيث اطمأن على توافر  إجراءات التأمين اللازمة لتوفير الحماية المزدوجة للمتظاهرين والمنشآت على  السواء.

وتفقد رئيس الوزراء عدداً من محطات توزيع الوقود للوقوف على سير العمل بتلك المحطات، والتأكد من توافر المواد البترولية.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*منصة التحرير: انتشار مياه مسممة في الميدان

*
*6/30/2013   2:42 PM​






ريهام يوسف

*
*
 حذرت   منصة التحرير، من استخدام اي مياة معدنية من البائعين وذلك بسبب ان هناك   مياة مسممة تم تسريبها داخل الميدان وقد دعا القائمين علي المنصة   بالاستعانة بمياة المسجد تحسبا من اي اصابات تسمم .​
فيما قامت المنصة برش المياة علي المتظاهريين، تلك العادة التي اعتادت عليها المنصات في المظاهرات لتخفيف شده الحر والشمس.​


 شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - منصة التحرير: انتشار مياه مسممة في الميدان *​


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

* وزير داخلية الإخوان يقود مسيرة ضباط الشرطة للإطاحة بـ"مرسى"*
*  PM 1:30 6/30/2013
*​ *



*

* محمد صلاح الحج*

* أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية للإتحاد العام لضباط الشرطة عن تنظيم مسيرة لضباط الشرطة فى تمام الساعة الرابعة عصرا حيث يتجمع المتظاهرون أمام نادى التجديف بالدقى متوجهين إالى التحرير .​​* 

*وأكدت   الصفحة أن المسيرة سيشارك فيها اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية   السابق فى حكومة هشام قنديل بالإضافة لعدد كبير من قيادات الشرطة المعارضين   لمرسى والغاضبين على سياسته .​​*​

* الفجر الاليكترونية  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يطردون أطفال شوارع حاولوا إلقاء الحجارة على القصر*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:00






                             جانب من اعتصام الاتحادية                         
 كتب رامى سعيد 


 
حاول عدد من أطفال الشوارع إلقاء الحجارة على البوابة الرابعة  الخاصة بقصر الاتحادية، فيما قام عدد من المعتصمين بمنعهم وطردهم من محيط  قصر الاتحادية، وذلك فى محاولة منهم للمحافظة على سلمية المظاهرات، التى  تدعو إلى سحب الثقة من الرئيس محمد مرسى وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية" يلقون القبض على مؤيد للرئيس ويطردونه خارج تظاهرتهم*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 14:57





                             اعتصام الاتحادية                         
 كتب رامى سعيد


 
ألقى عدد من معتصمى الاتحادية، منذ قليل، القبض على شاب ردد  هتافات مؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسى، داخل مقر الاعتصام، وحاول عدد منهم  الاعتداء عليه، إلا أن عقلاء نجحوا فى إخراجه من وسطهم، ورددوا "سلمية..  سلمية".

جدير بالذكر، أن محيط الاتحادية شهد تزايدا فى أعداد المتظاهرين المتوافدين على الاعتصام، وسط هتافات تنادى برحيل مرسى.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*طائرة حربية تحمل علم مصر تحلق فى سماء الجيزة*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:02





                              طائرة حربية                         
 كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى


 
حلقت فوق محافظة الجيزة، منذ قليل، طائرة حربية "هليكوبتر" تحمل  علم مصر، لاستطلاع الموقف الأمنى وعمل مراقبة جوية لما يدور من أحداث خلال  تظاهرات اليوم 30 يونيو.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

الرئيس مرسى يصدر قرارًا بالحركة الدبلوماسية لسفراء وقناصل مصر العامين بالخارج  	

	أصدر الرئيس محمد مرسى الحركة الدبلوماسية لسفراء مصر بالخارج اليوم  الأحد، والتى تضمنت ترشيح ثلاثة وأربعين سفيرًا وقنصلًا عامًا لمصر  بالخارج.
	وفيما يلى اسماء السفراء المرشحين :
	السفير أحمد البديوى سفيرا لدى اليونان.
	السفير أحمد درويش سفيرا لدى العراق.
	السفير طاهر فرحات سفيرا لدى هولندا.
	السفيرة درية عطية السيد سفيرا بموريشيوس.
	السفيرة سلوى مفيد سفيرة لدى الدانمارك وغير مقيم لدى ليتوانيا
	السفير مجدى محمود عامر سفيرا لدى الصين وغير مقيم لدى منغوليا .
	السفير يوسف كمال بطرس سفيرا مقيما لدى فيتنام وغير مقيم لدى لاوس.
	السفير أكرم محسن حمدى سفيرا لدى بروناى.
	السفير وليد عبد الناصر ممثلا دائما لمصر لدى المقر الاوروبى للامم المتحدة بجنيف.
	السفير وائل عادل نصر سفيرا لدى السويد وغير مقيم لدى لاتفيا.
	السفير صلاح الوسيمى سفيرا لدى ماليزيا.
	ايهاب محمد فوزى سفيرا لدى بلجيكا والاتحاد الأوروبى وغير مقيم مقيم لدى لكسمبورج.

	السفير باهر نبيل عبد الفتاح سفيرا لدى نيبال.
	السفير اسماعيل خيرت سفيرا لدى تايلاند وغير مقيم لدى كمبوديا
	- هانى معوض سليم سفيرا لدى جمهورية كوريا.
	السفير أحمد عبد العزيز سفيرا لدى اوغندا.
	السفير هشام حسن عبد الوهاب سفيرا لدى بوليفيا.
	السفير عمرو رمضان سفيرا بالبرتغال.
	السفير أحمد ايهاب جمال الدين لدى المغرب.
	السفيرة أمل عبد القادر المرسى سفيرا لدى كوبا واير مقيم لدى الدومنيكان وجاميكا.
	السفير رجائى نصر سفيرا لدى زامبيا.
	السفير محمد عبد الستار البدرى سفيرا لدى روسيا الاتحادية وغير مقيم لدى طاجيكستان
	وتركمانستان وروسيا البيضاء.
	السفيرة أمانى محمود فهمى سفيرة لدى الكاميرون.
	السفيرة غادة أبو الفتح الغنام سفيرة لدى اوزبكستان.
	السفير ياسر محمود هاشم سفيرا لدى شيلى.
	السفير محمود على طلعت سفيرا لدى كينيا وغير مقيم لدى سيشل.
	حازم السيد بدوى سفيرا لدى الامارات.
	محمد ابراهيم كاظم سفيرا لدى غينيا الاستوائية.
	ياسر العطوى لدى البوسنة والهرسك.
	اسامة شلتوت سفيرا لدى غانا.
	تامر جلال عبد الحميد الموازينى سفيرا لدى جمهورية غينيا وغير مقيم لدى غينيا بيساو

	دينا فاروق الصيحى سفيرا لدى جواتيمالا وسفير غير مقيم لدى هندوراس والسلفادور.
	ايمن طموم سفيرا لدى فنزويلا البوليفارية وغير مقيم لدى جرانادا.
	محمود عسران سفيرا لدى سيريلانكا الديمقراطية وغير مقيم لدى المالديف.
	ياسر شعبان سفيرا لدى المكسيك وغير مقيم لدى بليز .
	كما تضمن القرار ترشيح السفيرة وفاء بسيم سفيرة مصر لدى المقر الاوروبى للامم المتحدة
	كسفيرة لدى الكرسى البابوى .
	السفير محمود جميل الديب سفير مصر فى روسيا كسفير لدى فنلندا وغير مقيم لى استونيا

	والسفير محمود جمال الدين لدى نيوزيلندا.
	والسفير عمرو عبد المنعم موسى الوزير المفوض فى ابوجا كسفير لدى سيراليون.
	و هشام ناجى الوزير المفوض بجاكارتا كسفير لدى بوركينا فاسو.
	ووائل فتح الله الوزير المفوض بالخرطوم كسفير لدى افريقيا الوسطى
	كما تم ترشيح الوزير المفوض على الحلوانى قنصلا عاما فى ميلانو.
	والوزير المفوض طارق فتحى يوسف قنصلا عاما فى مرسيليا
	والوزير المفوض احمد محمد عثمان شاهين قنصلا عاما فى جنيف .


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

​ *مفاجأة.. مُرسي يقبل بالرحيل ولكن بشروط !

*
*PM 1:39 6/30/2013
*​ *​*​
*



*



*أكدت مصادر سيادية أن محمد مرسي   قبل الرحيل , مقابل ضمانات أمريكية بالبقاء فى مصر وممارسة كافة حقوقه   السياسية من خلال حزب الحرية والعدالة , وبقاء تنظيم جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين والإعتراف بها دولياً وعدم تقديمه للمحاكمة .​​*​

* الفجر الاليكترونية  *


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

قال محمد عبدالعزيز , المتحدث عن الغرفة المركزية لحملة تمرد "جبهة 30 يونيو " انه مع صباح انطلاق موجه انقاذ الثورة المصرية نهتم تهتم بالتأكيد على بعض النقاط الهامة و الرئيسية للشعب المصري الذي يشارك في تظاهرات 30 يونيو فى كل محافظات الجمهورية 
وأضاف عبدالعزيز :" أن دعوة تمرد للنزول لتظاهرات 30 يونيو دعوة سلمية خالصة تهدف إلى تحقيق أهداف الثورة و هى عيش ـ حرية ـ عدالة اجتماعية ـ استقلال وطني و التأكيد على احد اهم سماتها و هى "السلمية" 
أضاف :" لم يكون هناك رفع لأى صور او شعارات او إعلام او تشيرتات الخاصة بالكيانات عدا علم مصر و صور الشهداء فقط و تشيرتات اللجان الشعبية و تمرد"
وطالب عبدالعزيز بعدم السماع للشائعات والتأكيد علي ان موقع "تمرد" www.tamarud.net و صفحتها الإلكترونية على الفيس بوك الجهة الرسمية الوحيدة التى يمكن من خلالها متابعة أخبار الاعتصام و الدعوات و البيانات الصادرة عن حملة "تمرد" و جبهة 30 يونيو و التصريحات الرسمية لأعضائها 
وأكد "عبد العزيز " في تصريح خاص " لتمرد " ان هناك سيارات طبية مجهزة متواجدة بكل مسيرة لإسعافات الأولية بالإضافة الي المستشفيات الميدانية المنتشرة في الميادين تحسبا لأي ظروف 
كما إن هناك مجموعات مخصصة لرصد حالة التحرش مشيرا إلي إن هناك كاميرات متواجدة في أماكن مختلفة داخل الميادين لمراقبة المظاهرات ورصد المخالفات بالإضافة إلي تشكيل لجان مراقبة تابعة لحملة لتجميع تلك المخالفات وهناك أرقام تقوم الحملة باستقبال من خلالها شكاوي المواطنين وأرقام غرفة العماليات هي ـ 01000265016 ـ 01284539095 ـ 01281888541 ـ 01011056711 ـ 01222591997
والغرفة الإعلامية للتواصل مع الإعلاميين فقط 
ـ عمرو بدر 01151122746
ـ منى سليم 01152011179
حسام حنفي 01005668947
الموقع الرسمي للحملة
www.tamarud.net​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرون يحاصرون منزل عضو مكتب إرشاد بجماعة الإخوان بالغربية*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:07





                             مصطفى الغنيمي عضو مكتب الإرشاد                         
 الأناضول


 
حاصر مئات المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس  محمد مرسي اليوم الأحد منزل مصطفى الغنيمي عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وردد المتظاهرون خلال حصارهم للمنزل الكائن بقرية "الراهبين" في محافظة  الغربية (دلتا مصر) هتافات مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان ومطالبة برحيل الرئيس  مرسي، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.

 وتدخل بعض وجهاء القرية وأقنعوا المتظاهرين بفض الحصار، إلى أن استجاب  المتظاهرون، بعد ساعتين، وانطلقوا في مسيرة طافت شوارع القرية تدعو  للمشاركة في تظاهرات اليوم الداعية لرحيل مرسي الذي تولى الراشة منذ عام  بعد فوزه في أول انتخابات رئاسية بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

ومن المنتظر أن يشهد عصر اليوم بدء الفعاليات الاحتجاجية لمعارضي مرسي،  والتي ستتوجه المظاهرة الرئيسية فيها نحو قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي شرق  العاصمة القاهرة للاعتصام حتى تنفيذ مطالبها، فيما يحشد مؤيدو الرئيس عند  ميدان رابعة العدوية شرق القاهرة بعنوان "الشرعية خط أحمر".


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

*CNN تنشر خطة تهريب مرسي من القصر

*​*6/30/2013   3:04 PM​*​*



*​*
غلبت   الأحداث المرتقبة في مصر على إصدارات الصحف العربية الصادرة، الأحد، ومن   أبرز العناوين: "تزداد الأوضاع في مصر سخونة... والبلاد تغلي قبلي وبحري"،   "الشيخ صفوت حجازي: اغتصاب 18 فتاة بالتحرير"، و"حزب الله" العراقي يدرب   متطوعين في إيران ويرسلهم للقتال في سوريا"، بجانب طائفة أخرى من آخر   المستجدات.​
الشرق الأوسط​
"تسخين"   في مصر عشية 30 يونيو.. خطط طوارئ أميركية.. ومغادرة كثيفة للأجانب..   "تمرد" تعلن جمع 22 مليون توقيع.. خروج غير الإسلاميين من "الشورى"​
  وفي  تفاصيل ما نشرته الصحيفة السعودية: شهدت مصر، أمس،  (السبت) حشودا  وتسخينا  غير مسبوقين، عشية مظاهرات دعت لها قوى معارضة للرئيس محمد مرسي،  مقرر  لها اليوم. وقالت مصادر أمنية إنه جرى إخلاء منزل الرئيس والقصر  الرئاسي،  ونقله وأسرته إلى دار الحرس الجمهوري، الواقعة في منطقة شبه محصنة  شمال  شرقي العاصمة.​
وتعمق   الانقسام بين القوى السياسة بشكل أثار قلق دبلوماسيين غربيين في القاهرة.   وأعلنت الولايات المتحدة وضع 200 جندي من مشاة البحرية المتمركزة في جنوب   أوروبا، على أهبة الاستعداد للذهاب إلى مصر.​
ونشرت "الحياة" اللندنية تحت عنوان: «حزب الله» العراقي يدرب متطوعين في إيران ويرسلهم للقتال في سوريا:-​
علمت   «الحياة» أن كتائب «حزب الله - تنظيم العراق» تواصل إرسال متطوعين إلى   سورية للقتال إلى جانب قوات النظام، فيما توقفت تنظيمات أخرى عن ذلك،   وأشارت مصادر مطلعة إلى أن عدداً منهم يخضع لتدريب في إيران قبل سفره إلى   سورية.​
وأكدت   مصادر أخرى لـ «الحياة» عدم تدفق مقاتلين عراقيين سنة إلى الأراضي السورية   بسبب إجراءات الجيش المشددة المفروضة في محافظتي الأنبار ونينوى   المجاورتين لحدود سورية. في وقت أكد عضو سابق في ميليشيا شيعية في محافظة   البصرة أن عملية إرسال المقاتلين تجري من خلال ميليشيات «وليس بتنسيق   وتعاون مع الحكومة» العراقية.​
ونشرت "الدستور" المصرية تحت عنوان: خطة أمنية لتهريب مرسي بمطروح خشية مظاهرات 30 يونيو​
  كشفت  مصادر أنه تجرى الآن استعدادات مكثفة من قبل مؤسسة الرئاسة والقيادات   الأمنية، لنقل الرئيس محمد مرسي إلى قصر رأس الحكمة بمطروح قبل يوم غد 30   يونيو، باعتبارها أكثر أمانا خشية اقتحام قصر الاتحادية من قبل المتظاهرين.​
وأكد   أحد أفراد الأمن برأس الحكمة أنه تجري الآن ولأول مرة منذ تولى الرئيس   مرسي استعدادات وأعمال نظافة وكهرباء ودهان وصيانة بالاستراحة .​
كما أضافت المصادر الشرطية أنه تم ندب عدد من الضباط والافراد لتأمين الاستراحة فب الفترة القادمة.​
وأكد   شهود عيان أن مدخل استراحة رأس الحكمة شهدت عددا من التحركات لأفراد ليسوا   من أبناء المنطقة ويرجح أن يكونوا قيادات أمنية أو جهات سيادية .​
القبس​
تزداد الأوضاع في مصر سخونة... والبلاد تغلي قبلي وبحري​
وجاء   في تفاصيل ما نشرته الصحيفة الكويتية: في القاهرة والمحافظات مسيرات   انطلقت تطالب بإسقاط النظام، استعداداً للمسيرات الكبرى الأحد، للمطالبة   برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي.​
واعتمد الإخوان المسلمون، الذين ينتمي إليهم مرسي، التكتيك الذي اتبعه «إخوان تركيا» ضد المتظاهرين في «تقسيم»: شارع ضد شارع.​
وهكذا،   شهد العديد من المدن المصرية أمس حشوداً متبادلة. ووقعت اشتباكات بالرصاص   في الاسكندرية أسفرت عن 36 جريحاً. وسقط 4 قتلى في منطقة الدلتا في معارك   بين المؤيدين والمعارضين، فيما قارب عدد الجرحى الـ 500.​
الوفد​
الشيخ صفوت حجازي: اغتصاب 18 فتاة بالتحرير​
وفي   التفاصيل المنشورة بالصحيفة المصرية: وصل الدكتور صفوت حجازي - الأمين   العام لمجلس أمناء الثورة - إلى اعتصام رابعة العدوية مساء اليوم (السبت)   الذي يضم عددًا من مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي من المنتمين للتيارات الإسلامية.​
وقال   حجازي عقب وصوله:" سنكمل ثورتنا التب بدأناها فى 25 يناير، ومستمرون بإذن   الله في دعم الشرعية التى تؤكد أن الرئيس مرسي هو الرئيس الفعلي للبلاد،   وأنهم سيتصدون لأى معتدٍ على الشرعية".​
وأضاف   حجازي أن ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير:" كنا خليطًا بيننا وبينهم، ولكن   نحن خرجنا على الحق، وهم خرجوا على الباطل، والآن هم بالتحرير يتحرشون،   ويغتصبون النساء، وقاموا باغتصاب حوالى 18 فتاة، وقاموا بالاعتداء على   المواطنين".​
والختام من صحيفة "السوسنة" الأردنية بعنوان: عاريات فيمن يقتحمن مسجدا في السويد​
اقتحمت   ثلاث ناشطات من منظمة فيمن النسائية، اليوم السبت، مسجدا في العاصمة   السويدية؛ ستوكهولم رفضا لتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية في مصر والعالم.​
وذكر   تقارير محلية أن الناشطات هنّ : علياء المهدي التي تحمل الجنسية المصرية،   وأخرى من تونس، فيما الناشطة الثالثة تحمل الجنسية السويدية، لكن الشرطة لم   تؤكد هوياتهن او جنسياتهن.​​

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - CNN تنشر خطة تهريب مرسي من القصر * ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*ل تعليق من ابو الفتوح على تويتر الان بعد نزول المصريين فى كل انحاء مصر
**2013-06-30 15:01:28​*​*








​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*"قنديل" يجرى اتصالا بوزير الداخلية للاطمئنان على الحالة الأمنية*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:12





                             هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء                         
 كتبت هند مختار


 
أجرى الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، عدة اتصالات مع وزير  الداخلية وعدد من المحافظين لمتابعة الموقف أولاً بأول، والاطمئنان على  الحالة الأمنية وإجراءات حفظ الأمن وحماية المواطنين.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*المركز الصحفى للرئاسة يستدعى صحفيين بقصر القبة فى الخامسة مساء اليوم *

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:21





                             شعار الرئاسة - صورة أرشيفية                         
 كتبت نور ذو الفقار ويوسف أيوب


 
استدعي المركز الصحفي الخاص برئاسة الجمهورية محررى الرئاسة  بالمواقع الإخبارية والصحف للحضور لقصر القبة الرئاسي في تمام الخامسة من  مساء اليوم الأحد.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل | شاهد ماذا يحدث الان امام الاتحادية وسط غياب لقوات الأمن المركزي
*​*2013-06-30 15:10:46*
*​*​*




عاجل | انتشار مدرعات الحرس الجمهوري أمام « الاتحادية » وسط غياب لقوات الأمن المركزي

المصدر : الشروق​*


----------



## tamav maria (30 يونيو 2013)

*الداخلية تسلم "شارة كتف" لتمييز رجال الشرطة..وتحذر من المندسين

*​*6/30/2013   3:01 PM*​*



*​*
احمد الشمارقة

قامت وزارة الداخلية بتسليم رجال الشرطة "شارة كتف" خاصة لتمييزهم عن أي شخص آخر يقوم بارتداء ملابس الشرطة ولا ينتمي للجهاز، وذلك لسهولة الكشف عن أي شخص بلطجي أو مزور يدعي أنه من رجال الشرطة .

وكانت الداخلية قد لجأت إلى ذلك بعد ضبط كمية كبيرة من زى الشرطة بحوزة أشخاص كان من المحتمل أن يندسوا بين المتظاهرين ورجل الشارع لإحداث وقيعة بين الشرطة والشعب.


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - الداخلية تسلم "شارة كتف" لتمييز رجال الشرطة..وتحذر من المندسين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*اللجان الشعبية بالتحرير تلقى القبض على شخصين بحوزتهما مولوتوف*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:25





                             ميدان التحرير                         
 إسلام سعيد


 
ألقى متظاهرو ميدان التحرير القبض على شخصين داخل الميدان،  وبحوزتهما زجاجات مولوتوف، وتم احتجازهما وسيتم تسليمهما لقسم قصر النيل  خلال وقت قصير.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*فيديو    عاااااااجل وخطير جداااا من سيناء وحدوث كاارثه   *
[YOUTUBE]edbUWmRMOp8#at=33[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*حرق مقر الحرية والعدالة بأبو حماد ومنع الحماية المدنية من إطفاء الحريق*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:25





                             صورة ارشيفية                         
 الشرقية:فتحية الديب


 
أقتحم العشرات من المتظاهرين مقر الحرية والعدالة بأبو حماد  بمحافظة الشرقية وقاموا بحرق جميع محتوياته ومنع سيارات  الحماية المدنية  من إخماد الحريق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*تحذير سوف تنهار من الضحك وجدى غنيم على تويتر الان الميدان فارع والسبب !!!!!!!
**2013-06-30 15:13:26​*​*














هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*حلقت طائرات حربية بسماء شبرا الخيمة، اليوم  الاحد، علي مسافة قريبة للغاية من العمارات والعقارات الموجودة حول منطقة  ميدان المؤسسة وكوبري عرابي، وهي المنطقة التي تشهد تظاهرات حاشدة ضد  النظام والمطالبة برحيل مرسي.*
*ورفع المتظاهرين، ايديهم للطائرات، مردديين هتافات الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة، ورفعوا صوتهم بشعارات «ارحل يا مرسى».*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عااااااااجل من الاسكندرية وانضمام سيارات الجيش الى المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتبت عزة الجرف الشهيرة بام ايمن على الفيس بوك الان بعد نزول ملايين المصريين اليوم
2013-06-30 15
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





30​*​* 









​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*بالصور.. "الحرية والعدالة" يتهم المتظاهرين بحرق مقره ب"طناح" دقهلية*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:29





                             آثار الحريق                         
 الدقهلية - شريف الديب وأسامة السيد


 
اتهم حزب الحرية والعدالة بالمنصورة، مجموعة من المتظاهرين  بمهاجمة مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بقرية طناح مركز المنصورة وتحطيم أجزاء  منه وتكسير الزجاج والأبواب وقاموا بأعمال تخريب فيه ثم قاموا بحرقه،  هذا  وقام أمين الحزب بالقرية بتحرير محاضر بالحادثة.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*مسيرة من التحرير تتجه لوزارة الداخلية للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:39





                             التحرير                         
 كتب حازم عادل


 
انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى وزارة الداخلية، وردد  المتظاهرون المشاركون فيها هتافات من بينها "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"   مما دفع البعض من المواطنين لعمل حائط بشرى أمام الشارع المؤدى لوزارة  الداخلية لمنع المتظاهرين من الاحتكاك بالشرطة. 

قرر المتظاهرون الاستقرار بشارع محمد محمود ورددوا أناشيد وأغان معادية للنظام، مطالبينه بالرحيل والتخلى عن السلطة. 

على الجانب الآخر أغلقت قوات الشرطة المنافذ المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية  وتراجع القوات خلف الأسلاك الشائكة لمنع الاحتكاك بالمتظاهرين.  

موضوعات متعلقة..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*معتصمو "الاتحادية" يجوبون بمسيرة حول القصر تحت علم كبير لمصر*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:36





                             معتصمو الاتحادية                         
 كتب رامى سعيد


 
جابت، منذ قليل، مسيرة تحمل علما كبيرا لمصر حول قصر الاتحادية، ورددت هتافات "ارحل" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط الإخوان".

فيما قام بعض المتظاهرين بتسلق الجدار الخرسانى الموالى لبوابة 4 ولوحوا بأعلام مصر مرددين هتافات "ارحل والشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل بالصورة وحريق بمبني أمن الدولة
*​*2013-06-30 15:37:45*
*​*​*










[[FONT=Arial [RIGHT]][FONT=Arial خاص مراسلنا : نشب منذ قليل حريق بمبني أمن الدولة القديم بميدان الساعة بالبحيرة ، وحتى الآن غير معروف سبب الحريق .[/RIGHT]​​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*موظفو الجامعة الأمريكية يؤمنون أبوابها بعد وصول مسيرة الألتراس*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:51





                             أرشيفية                          
 كتب ماجد تمراز وآية دعبس


 
خرج موظفو الجامعة الأمريكية المتواجدون بالداخل لتأمين أبوابها،  خوفا من تكرار سيناريو أحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة، واقتحام بعض أفراد  الألتراس الجامعة، وذلك بعد وصول مسيرة الألتراس الأهلاوى إلى شارع محمد  محمود بالتحرير.

فيما وصلت مسيرة الألتراس إلى شارع يوسف الجندى، وهى أقرب نقطة إلى وزارة الداخلية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

من مسيره مسجد الاستقامه نحدثكم
دعواتكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة نقابة الصحفيين تحت شعار "التغير.. الحرية"*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 15:56





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
 كتبت منال العيسوى ومحمد عطية


 
انطلقت منذ قليل، مظاهرة نقابة الصحفيين تحت شعار "التغيير..  الحرية .. العدالة الاجتماعية"، وتضمنت المظاهرة لافتات تأيد النقابة  لمطالب المصريين، وضمت أكثر من 500 صحفى من كافة المؤسسات الإعلامية  والصحفية.

وردد المتظاهرين هتافات مناهضة للرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

وفى الأثناء، حضر أسامة الصغير مدير أمن القاهرة، وبرفقته قوة مسلحة  بالأسلحة الآلية، أمام مقر نقابة الصحفيين بوسط البلد، والقى التحية على  متظاهرى الصحفيين.. وجاء رد الصحفيين على تحية مدير الأمن، بإلقاء التحية  والهتاف له.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*ساويرس لمتظاهري "رابعة العدوية": نحن مع الإسلام والمسلمين لأننا أخوة في الوطن

كتب : فاطمة النشابيمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة  





*
*نجيب ساويرس*​
*
وجه رجل الأعمال  نجيب  ساويرس، رسالة إلى متظاهري رابعة العدوية، بمدينة نصر، حيث قال على  حسابه  الخاص على "تويتر": "إلى أخواتنا في رابعة العدوية، نحن مع الإسلام   والمسلمين، نحن أخوة في الوطن، نريد حكم عادل يدين بالولاء للوطن لا   للإخوان".


الوطن*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يونيو 2013)

*أنباء عن تشكيل مناطق تجمع النساء بالتحرير بحماية اللجان الشعبية*

                           الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 16:00





                             الصورة المتداوله                         
 كتبت سمر مرزبان


 
تداول النشطاء عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعى أنباء عن انتشار ما  يسمى بمناطق للنساء، لتتجمع فيها النساء للتظاهر فى ميدان التحرير فقط وسط  حماية من اللجان الشعبية، وذلك تجنبا لحدوث أى حالات تحرش أو مضايقات.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*وصول مسيرة الهرم إلى مسجد الاستقامة للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة من "مصطفى محمود" فى طريقها للتحرير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو شبرا يستعدون لمسيرة ضخمة لميدان التحرير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة لشباب المقطم فى طريقها لميدان التحرير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

مسيره الاستقامه وصلت كوبري الجامعه
 واخرها عند المطرانيه


----------



## grges monir (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مسيره الاستقامه وصلت كوبري الجامعه
> واخرها عند المطرانيه


يعنى كدة حجمها كبير ولا اية يا عياد


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مسيره الاستقامه وصلت كوبري الجامعه
> واخرها عند المطرانيه



* كبيرة كده ولااية حد يفهمنا  ياشباب​*


----------



## zezza (30 يونيو 2013)

نازلة التحرير ناااااااااااو صلولى ارجع تانى بيتنا 
*
*
* 
يسقط يسفط حكم المرشد


----------



## fredyyy (30 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *كبيرة كده ولا إية حد يفهمنا ياشباب​*


 
*تقريبًا بطول كيلومتر أو أكثر *

.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل: متظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم*

6/30/2013   7:23 PM​​



​

عاجل: متظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم​


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل: متظاهرون يشعلون النيران فى مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل.. متظاهرون يهاجمون مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم

**6/30/2013   7:18 PM​*​*




*​*
يقوم الأن مئات المتظاهرين بمهاجمة مقر مكتب الإرشاد التابع لجماعة المسلمين بالمقطم، مما نتج عنه حدوث اشتباكات مع شباب الاخوان المحتشدين بمحيط المقر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*هروب نواب الإخوان إلى لندن


* *



*​*
كتب - فادى الصاوى:الأحد , 30 يونيو 2013 19:10
**أكد  فضائية الحياة فى خبر عاجل لها قيام عدد من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  المعينين بمجلس الشورى، وأسرهم، وأحد أعضاء حزب الوسط، وأسرته بالاتجاه  إلى المطار للسفر؛ إلى لندن .​*
*وأشارت  الحياة إلى أن أعضاء الشورى من الإخوان هم:  طاهر عبد المحسن، وأحمد يوسف،  وثروت أبو نافع، بالإضافة إلى عضو الشورى عن حزب الوسط عمرو فارو ق محمد  فريد، وأسرته.​*​​*
اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - هروب نواب الإخوان إلى لندن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*اقتحام مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالبرلس وتحطيم كل محتوياته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*المتظاهرون يلجأون إلى الشوارع المحيطة بـ"التحرير" بعد امتلاء الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*إطلاق نار على مظاهرة لمعارضى الرئيس ببنى سويف*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

كبيره جدا جدا 
رجال واطفال ونساء 
ثوره شعبيه بجد
مظاهره التحرير الناس واقفه من عند قسم الدقي لحد الميدان


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط 3 أشخاص بحوزتهم 5 طبنجات و700 طلقة بلى داخل سيارة بالأوتوستراد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ضبط متهم بحوزته بندقية "قناصة"و5 بنادق خرطوش قبل وصوله القاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*إصابة 4 فى إطلاق نار على متظاهرين معارضين للرئيس بالمنيا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*طائرات عسكرية فوق "رابعة" تثير شكوك المؤيدين في "انقلاب عسكري على الرئيس"

كتب : سعيد حجازي ومحمد حمديمنذ 1 دقيقة
طباعة  





رابعة العدوية​**
حلقت عدة طائرات  عسكرية فوق "رابعة العدوية"، الأمر الذي أثار حيرة المتظاهرين، منهم من  فسره بأنه "تأييد من الجيش للرئيس"، وأنهم خارجون لحمايته، بينما تعجب  البعض من ذلك وأثار شكوكا من "حدوث انقلاب عسكري على مرسي".


الوطن
 *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*اجل مقتل شخص وإصابة العشرات في إطلاق مجهولين النيران على متظاهرين ببني سويف*
*2013-06-30 19:51:52*​​​
*أطلق  مجهولون النيران على المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي، أثناء تنظيم  المعارضين مسيرة بميدان المديرية ببني سويف، مما أدى إلى مقتل شخص يدعى  عمار جودة، 22 عاما، وإصابة العشرات بطلقات الخرطوش.

وقال أن مجموعة معروفة بانتمائها للتيارات الإسلامية أطلقت الخرطوش على  المتظاهرين أثناء مرورهم، وفر المطلقين هاربين، في الحال. وجاري موافاتكم  بالتفاصيل.

مصراوى*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل.. السيسى يرفض خروج أحد قيادات الجيش للتحدث في مؤتمر الرئاسة

**6/30/2013   7:53 PM​*​*



*​*ذكر  مصدر عسكرى مطلع، أن السفير رفاعة الطهطاوي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية،  ونائبه الإخواني أسعد الشيخة قد قاما باتصالات تليفونية مباشرة بقادة  الأفرع الرئيسية والجيوش بالقوات المسلحة، مما تنج عنه نشوب أزمة بين الرئاسة والقوات المسلحة.​*
*وأكد  المصدر أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، قد رفض هذه الأتصالات، وأصدر  أوامره للقادة بعدم الاستجابة للاتصالات وأن يكون التواصل مع غرفة عمليات  القوات المسلحة فقط، مضيفا أن السيسي قد رفض طلب الرئاسة بخروج أحد قيادات الجيش للتحدث في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعدته الرئاسة منذ ساعات.​*​*

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل.. السيسى يرفض خروج أحد قيادات الجيش للتحدث في مؤتمر الرئاسة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*عاجل وخطير من البحيرة الان* 
​ 
*منذ قليل .. الاخوان يعتدون على متظاهرى حوش عيسى بالخرطوش وإصابة 40 متظاهر 

*​*6/30/2013 8:01 PM​**




​​**

إسلام امين​**وقعت  منذ قليل اشتباكات بين متظاهرى مدينة حوش عيسى بمحافظة البحيرة واعضاء من  جماعة الاخوان المسلمين الذين تعدوا عليهم بالخرطوش اثناء سير المسيرة أمام  مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة ، مما أسفر عن اصابة 40 متظاهر باصابات خطيرة وتم  نقلهم لمستشفى حوش عيسى المركزى .​**وكان الألاف من اهالى مدينة حوش عيسى قد خرجوا فى مسيرة حاشدة للمطالبة باسقاط النظام والدعوة لاجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة​**
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - منذ قليل .. الاخوان يعتدون على متظاهرى حوش عيسى بالخرطوش وإصابة 40 متظاهر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*اشتعال النيران فى مقر مكتب الإرشاد لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم

[YOUTUBE]wIts_EG4UZw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]







​*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

الكنيسة 1 قال:


> 22222222222222222222222222222220000000000000000000000000



ممكن اعرف الصوره دى ايه بالظبط بتعنى ايه 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ممكن اعرف الصوره دى ايه بالظبط بتعنى ايه
> ​



*ده عضو اعتقد انه يلهو .... وللأسف روك ودونا غير موجودين..... أوقفته لحين تواجد أحدهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*"تكتل القوى الثورية" لـ"مرسى": عليك الرحيل فورا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*تظاهر المئات أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى بالتجمع الخامس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*المتظاهرون يلقون زجاجات المولوتوف على مكتب "الإرشاد" للمرة الثالثة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*إصابة 3 متظاهرين أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالخرطوش أثناء تسلقهم السور​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*


كنيسة الدوبارة تفتح أبوابها لإسعاف متظاهرى التحرير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*وصول آلاف المتظاهرين بالغردقة إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*وزير الصحة: 174 إصابة حصيلة اشتباكات أحداث اليوم فى 7 محافظات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مناوشات ودوى أعيرة نارية أمام مقر الحرية والعدالة بالفيوم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*قطع المئات من أهالى قرية نزلة خيان التابعة لمركز أبوكبير بمحافظة الشرقية، شريط السكة الحديد، واعتصموا أمام القطار رقم 36 القادم من كفر صقر لمدينة الزقازيق،*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*شرطى ينضم للثوار بالتحرير ويهتف.. الشرطة نزلت الميدان​*


----------



## fredyyy (30 يونيو 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يوزع المياه على المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية *


*اليوم السابع *​ 
.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*"الجزيرة مباشر مصر": المظاهرات الموجودة بالتحرير مؤيدة للرئيس مرسى



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*أعلام الحزب الحاكم ....... الإسلامى



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*اقتحمت القوى الثورية الباب الرئيسى لمحافظة كفر الشيخ وطالبوا المهندس سعد الحسينى بالرحيل من مبنى المحافظة المتواجد به الآن.

كما ألقى الثوار ببيان بدوران النصر أكدوا فيه إقالة المحافظ وإسناد مهمة المحافظة للواء أسامة متولى مدير أمن كفر الشيخ ومنحوا المحافظ ومدير الأمن مهلة لحين الاستجابة لمطالبهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*سقوط شهيد فى بنى سويف بطلق نارى بالرقبة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*السيسى يطلب من قائد الحرس الجمهورى تلقى التعليمات منه شخصيا​**الأحد 30/6/2013 الساعة 2:49 مساء​**




الفريق اول عبد الفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع
​**كتب - وليدزكى​**أكدت  مصادرطلب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى من  اللواء محمد زكى قائد الحرس الجمهورى تلقى التعليمات منه شخصيا فقط وليس من  أحد غيره وطلب السيسى من قائد الحرس الجمهورى توخى الحذر والحرص على  .سلامة المتظاهرين السلميين ومواجهة أية محاولات للإعتداء عليهم بكل حسم 
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2013)

*"بلاك بلوك" يحملون الأسلحة ويتوجهون إلى"الإرشاد"لمساندة الثوار*


الأحد 30/يونيو/2013 - 08:54 م​



صورة ارشيفية​*عمرو الديب*
*أعلنت  مجموعة "بلاك بلاك" أن عناصرها فى طريقها إلى مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم  التابع لجماعةالإخوان المسلمين ، وذلك لمساندة متظاهرى المناطق المحيطة  بالمقر بعد أن تعرضوا لإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش على الثوار.

وكشفت مصادر أن جماعة "بلاك بلوك" تحمل العديد من قنابل المولوتوف والأسلحة  والبراشوتات والألعاب النارية للرد على اعتداءات شباب جماعة الإخوان على  الشباب الثورى . 

كان عدد من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أطلق أعيرة الخرطوش على شباب  المقطم المتظاهرين أمام مقر مكتب الإرشاد، بعد أن حاولوا حرق المقر  بالمولوتوف وتحطيم زجاج النوافذ، ما أسفر عن وقوع عدد من الإصابات بين صفوف  المتظاهرين.






*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*بي بي سي BBC 
الحشود في مصر الآن
 هي أكبر حشود في تاريخ البشرية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عصياااااااااااااااااان مدنى عام على مستوى الجمهورية لحين اسقاط الرئيس .....*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]   	مرسى يغادر القبة إلى الحرس الجمهورى

كشفت مصادر مطلعة عن مغادرة الرئيس محمد مرسى لقصر القبة، وتوجهه إلى نادى الحرس الجمهورى لسهولة تأمينه.




​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرو الأقصر يعلنون استقلال محافظة الأقصر، واستبدلوا علم المحافظة بعلم آخر أحمر اللون، وذلك خلال اعتصامهم الذى بدأ عقب انتهاء المظاهرة أمام ديوان عام المحافظة، وذلك فى حضور آلاف المتظاهرين الذين أغلقوا طريق كورنيش النيل للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

كوبري اكتوبر من مظاهرات اليوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*حراسات منزل الرئيس تهتف ضده مع الثوار "يسقط يسقط مرسي مبارك"
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important] «الرئاسة»: لا صحة لإقالة حكومة قنديل وتعيين السيسي رئيسا للوزراء ​ 
نفى  المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية إيهاب فهمي الشائعات بشأن إقالة حكومة  الدكتور هشام قنديل وتعيين وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربي الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي رئيسا للوزراء أو نقل صلاحيات الرئيس مرسي.




​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل من الرئاسه بخصوص إقالة حكومة قنديل وتعيين السيسي رئيسا - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*سي إن إن: الموقف الآن تخطى مرحلة الحوار .. وعلى "مرسي" أن "يرحل"

*​*6/30/2013 9:17 PM​*​*



​
ذكرت منذ قليل قناة سى إن إن الإخبارية أن على الرئيس مرسى الرحيل وعلان تنحيه وترك السلطة للقوات المسلحة .​​يذكر  أن اندلعت اليوم مظاهرات لم تشهدها مصر من قبل فى تاريخها حيث أجمع  المتظاهرون اللذين خرجوا فى مظاهرات عارمة فى مختلف المحافظات والمناطق  مطالبة بشعار واحد "الشعب يرد إسقاط النظام "​​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*



المحلة الكبرى ......​*


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ده عضو اعتقد انه يلهو .... وللأسف روك ودونا غير موجودين..... أوقفته لحين تواجد أحدهم*



احسن حاجه عملتها 
دونا نزلت فى المظاهرات 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*الفريق ضاحى خلفان على تويتر ..دعونا نقف معظمين لهذا الشعب الذى اثبت للعالم انة اول من يصنع الامجاد تحية لكل اهالينا بمصر وافتخر بعروبتى الذى جعلتنى اشارك المصريين عروبتهم 

مع اعتراضى على عروبة المصريين .... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*يا جماعه كل اللي ناز ياخد باله من الميه 
انا جالي تسمم 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

عاجل:القوات المسلحة تلقى الأعلام إلى المتظاهرين والمؤيدين​ 





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

سي إن إن: 30 مليون متظاهر في شوارع مصر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*إصابة 8 أشخاص بأسيوط بعد إطلاق نار مكثف من مقر الإخوان*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

المتظاهرون يرفعون خروفاً أمام «الاتحادية» 

أحضر متظاهرو «الاتحادية» خروف إلي محيط القصر كأسلوب اعتراضي علي حكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي.

وردد المتظاهرون العديد من الهتافات المناهضة للرئيس منها «ارحل .. ارحل» ، كما رددوا  أغنية «اخترناه وأخدناه» الساخرة والتي أذاعها باسم يوسف في حلقة برنامجه الأخيرة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*جوجل ايرث لا يكذب*






[YOUTUBE]jMR9oqflj1A#at=34[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

تمرد.. 2 بيان: كما تعلن حملة ​#تمرد اقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل واعتبار مجلس الشورى منحلا بقرار الشعب وشرعيته وسلطته من ساعته وتاريخه​ 





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

"القرضاوي" و"أبو تريكة" سيحضران لتأييد مرسي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جماعه كل اللي ناز ياخد باله من الميه
> انا جالي تسمم
> *​



*فيه تحذير عن مياة معدنية فاسدة اسمها (( janna))
روح دلوقت وخد انتوسيد وانتينال*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

الأناضول: سقوط ثاني قتيل بأسيوط​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

بعد قليل .. مؤتمر صحفى للرئاسة بقصر القبة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*"الإنقاذ " ندعو الجماهير للإضراب العام حتى تحقيق رحيل مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بعد قليل .. مؤتمر صحفى للرئاسة بقصر القبة​



*تااااااااااااااااااااانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الفضا وحش​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تااااااااااااااااااااانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> الفضا وحش​*



هما من اول الصبح اعلنوا انه هايكون فيه خطابين واحد الساعه 5 ودا جه الساعه 5.40

والتانى المفروض يكون  كمان شويه 

ودا لمتابعة المستجدات :gun: ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

"السوهاجية" يعلنون الاستقلال لحين وجود رئيس "راجل"






حاصر المئات من متظاهرى سوهاج، مساء اليوم الأحد، ديوان عام المحافظة، وسط هتافات تطالب الرئيس محمد مرسى بالرحيل.

وكتب المتظاهرون على واجهة ديوان عام المحافظة عبارة سوهاج جمهورية مستقلة لحين وجود رئيس "راجل".​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*مصرع متظاهر وإصابة ضابط شرطة بطلقات نارية فى أسيوط​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

بدر : سيتم اذاعة بيان فى غضون دقائق يكشف الخريطة السياسية الى اعلان استقالة مرسى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فيه تحذير عن مياة معدنية فاسدة اسمها (( janna))
> روح دلوقت وخد انتوسيد وانتينال*



*مكنش في صيدليات فاتحه اشتريت ميه وكيس ملح  وشربتهم 
رجعت 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*35 مصابا فى اشتباكات "الإرشاد" وسيارات الإسعاف تعجز الوصول للمقر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*المستشار زكريا شلش: أصبح من حق السيسى تنحية مرسى الآن

*​* 6/30/2013   10:06 PM​






​ منى النشار

اكد   المستشار زكريا شلش رئيس محكمة جنايات الجيزة أن شرعية مرسى انتهت تماما   بموجب الشرعية الثورية واصبح مؤكدا خلو منصب رئيس الجمهورية وهذه الحالة لا   ينطبق عليها المادة 52 من الدستور التى تنص على انتقال الحقيبة الرئاسية   إلى رئيس الوزارة حال وجود مانع يمنع رئيس الجمهورية من مباشرة اختصاصاته   وهى الحالة اللاحقة لحكم محكمة مستأنف الإسماعيلية أما بعد نزول تلك   الملايين من الشعب المصرى اصبح السياق مختلف وتأكد وجود الشرعية الثورية   التى بموجبها يسقط النظام والدستور.​
واضاف   أنه يجوز للفريق أول السيسى تنحية محد مرسى باعتبار الشرعية الثورية   وباعتبار أنه يهدد السلم الاجتماعى وهو من المهام الكبرى للقوات المسلحة    تقتضى الحفاظ عليه وإذا تمسك محمد مرسى ولم يستجيب يجوز للفريق أول السيسى   التحفظ عليه ووصعه تحت الحراسة المشددة باعتيارة أولا هارب من العدالة   وثانيا يهدد السلم الاجتماعى ولكن يجب أولا مخاطبة المجلس الأعلى للقضاء   لتسمية نائب عام جديد حتى يحاكم محمد مرسى كما يقتضيه القانون وليس طبقا   للحسابات والانحيازات الشخصية كما ينطبق على المستشار طلعت عبد الله.​
واختتم   المستشار حديثه قائلا لا يجوز لمحمد مرسى الذى هدد هو واهله وعشيرته  الشعب  المصرى وكدر الأمن العام  وهدد السلم الاجتماعى ولوح باستخدام  الأسلحة  وصدرت ضده احكام واتهامات بالتخابر أن يستمر فى حكم مصر فلا يجب  أن  تم  تنحيته وفق ونما يجب محاكمته أيضا.​
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

* الصورة الاكثر انتشارا على الفيسبوك لشارع الهرم منذ ساعات
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل من ضياء رشوان بخصوص استقالة بجاتو - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*عـاجل: شباب 6 ابريل تعلن اعتصامها امام قصر عابدين ومحاصرة هشام قنديل‏*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*لقى طالب بكلية تجارة أسيوط يدعى أبانوب عاطف، مصرعه بطلق ناري، بينما أصيب 8 آخرين بينهم ضابط شرطة بطلقات نارية واختناقات جراء استخدام أنصار الرئيس مرسي الأسلحة النارية في مواجهة المتظاهرين

وكذلك اصابة فى الرأس فى صفوف المتظاهرين وتم نقلها الى المستشفى

وتوجد 5 حالات اخرى باصابات متفرقة بالخرطوش والالى بسبب اطلاق الاخوان النيران على المتظاهرين السلميين امام ديوان عام محافظة اسيوط

تقوم الشرطة الآن بعمل كردون امنى حول المتظاهرين وترد على الاخوان بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

احمد شفيق يعلن على قناة المحور نزوله مصر فى خلال ساعات​ 






​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

إرتفاع عدد ضحايا الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بأسيوط إلى 3 وفيات و 7 مصابين، على حسب قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

* عاجل .. سوهاج تعلن استقلالها لحين وجود رئيس "راجل"
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

"تمرد" تنقل صورا ونماذج استمارات سحب الثقة لـ"الاتحادية"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

ارتفاع عدد ضحايا الاشتباكات فى مظاهرات أسيوط إلى 5 قتلى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

سقوط أول حالة وفاه بــ"بنى سويف" الآن  برصاص مؤيدى الرئيس "مرسى" اثر اشتباكات دارت بين المؤيدين والمعارضين وتم  استخدام الاسلحة النارية مما أدى لسقوط حالة وفاة حتى الآن.       ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

قامت قوات الأمن المركزى المكلفة بتأمين ديوان محافظة أسيوط بإطلاق الغاز  المسيل للدموع ، للتفرقة بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس ، بعد توجه عدد من  المعارضة نحو مقر الحرية والعدالة التابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، ورد  الشباب المناصر للإخوان بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية في الهواء.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*أول صورة لحشود المتظاهرين بوسط المدينة من فوق برج القاهرة*

*  الأحد، 30 يونيو  2013 - 21:09*
*





                             حشود هائلة لا تستطيع الوصول للتحرير* 
*

* 
*ينشر اليوم السابع أول صورة للحشود المليونية التى تتدفق على  التحرير من شرفة برج القاهرة ، وهى لقطة نوعية فريدة توضح العدد الهائل  للمتظاهرين الراغبين فى الوصول لميدان التحرير عبر كوبرى قصر النيل  والشوارع الممتدة فى حى الدقى.
* *
وتوضح الصورة مدى ضخامة الحشود التى لم تجد طريقا للوصول إلى التحرير الذى  امتلأ عن آخره بالمتظاهرين ، فظلوا على كوبرى قصر النيل وامتداده فى حى  الدقى*

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

جبهة "30 يونيو" تدعو لمليونية الإصرار الثلاثاء المقبل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*تعقد رئاسة الجمهورية مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد قليل للتعليق على أحداث التظاهرات الحالية.             وكانت رئاسة الجمهورية قد عقدت مؤتمرا صحفيا عصر لليوم للتعليق على التظاهرات والأحداث الجارية.




​*


​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

عاصم عبد الماجد: ما يحدث الآن مؤامرة على الدين و"الرئيس الإسلامى"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*  قرار عاجل من متظاهرو الاتحادية الان....*
*2013-06-30 22:51:44* *
* 

*




* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	متظاهرو الاتحادية يقررون الاعتصام حتى رحيل مرسي
	   	 		قرر عشرات المتظاهرين ضد الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي حول قصر الاتحادية  الرئاسي، شرقي القاهرة، الاعتصام أمام القصر وعدم الانصراف حتى رحيل  الرئيس. 	 		وبدأ عشرات المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية مغادرة محيط القصر، في حين يتوافد  مثلهم إلى الموقع، وأكد عدد كبير من المتظاهرين لمراسل الأناضول عدم وجود  نية لديهم لمغادرة القصر قبل رحيل النظام، موضحين أن خروجهم بعيدا عن مقر  التظاهرات هو فقط لجلب مواد الإعاشة الضرورية من أجل مواصلة اعتصامهم في ظل  إغلاق غالبية المحلات المحيطة بالقصر، وهو الأمر الذي يدفعهم للذهاب بعيدا  لجلب أطعمة ومشروبات لهم. 	 		وفي السياق انضم العشرات من متظاهري القصر الرئاسي إلى افتتاح أحد المحال  التجارية بجوار «الاتحادية»، والذي قام بإطلاق الأغاني الشعبية عبر مكبرات  الصوت، الأمر الذي جذب انتباه عدد كبير من المتظاهرين بمحيط القصر وتفاعل  معه العشرات من الشباب بالرقص والتصفيق. 	 		واستمرت المروحيات الحربية تحلق مساءً في سماء قصر الاتحادية، والمنصة  الرئيسية للمتظاهرين أمام نادي هليوبوليس القريب تبث الأغاني الوطنية، فيما  صعد خالد علي المرشح الرئاسي السابق على المنصة وهتف «يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد» ليردد الحضور وراءه.
* *
		مصدر التحرير   	   *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*وجدي غنيم على تويتر فأنتم تروا مظاهرات تأييد الرئيس على أنها معارضة إعلام قذر!!!!!!​*
*2013-06-30 21:05:10​​*
*


الإعلام كله فاجر وكاذب، فأنتم تروا مظاهرات لتأييد الرئيس يعرضونها على أنها معارضة له كما فعلوا من قبل والكاميرا من بعيد ولاتدرون، إعلام قذر​

تويتر​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يونيو 2013)

*اعلام الاخوان يحاول شق الصف الثوري بترويج شائعات تخص 6 ابريل

  تنفى حركة شباب 6 ابريل ما اذاعته قناة مصر 25 الاخوانية التابعة لمحمد
   مرسي رئيس الجمهورية  ويأتى ذلك محاولة لشق الصف الثورى فى الموجة  الثالثة لثورة 25 يناير المجيدة كما تؤكد الحركة على وجود منسقها العام  وجميع اعضاءها فى كافة ميادين الجمهورية وإعتصامها حتى إسقاط النظا*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

نجل "الشاطر" يسخر من المتظاهرين.. ويطالب من تأثروا بالمظاهرات المناهضة لمرسى بمتابعة قناة 25 مصر لرفع معنوياتهم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

الآن بيان الرئاسه ع التلفزيون​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

معارضو مرسي على أعتاب قصر القبة الرئاسى 

وصل منذ قليل عدد كبير من المتظاهرين المناهضين لحكم الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لمقر القصر الرئاسي بكوبري القبة .

وقد أشارت الاعلامية لميس الحديدي عبر برنامجها على cbc أن المتظاهرين توجهوا للقصر الرئاسي بكوبري القبة اعتقاداً منهم بأن الرئيس مرسي موجود بداخله إلا أنه متواجد حالياً بمقر نادي الحرس الجمهوري بمدينة نصر .​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

السفير عمر عامر المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية
الرئاسة : مصر تشهد حاليا مرحلة دقيقة


قال السفير عمر عامر ، المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية حاليا مصر تشهد مرحلة دقيقة ، ومشهد متطور وفعالياته ومتحرك ، وبالتالى هناك حرص من الرئاسة على التواصل مع الاعلام بشكل يومى ، حتى وان تطلب على ان يكون مرة أو اثنين أو أكثر من ذلك .

وقال عامر فى مؤتمر صحفى ، نبحث معكم ونلقى عليكم الطرح الخاص بالرئاسة ـ ونخلق نوع من المصارحة والشفافية التى ينتظرها الشعب المصرى فى الوقت الراهن​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

حالات إغماء بين متظاهري الاتحادية بسبب التدافع والزحام .. ووصول مسيرات ألتراس أهلاوى و6 أبريل

اصيب عدد من المتظاهرين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية بحالات اغماء نتيجة تدافع المتظاهرين وسارعت سيارات الاسعاف بنقلهم الى المستشفيات .

من ناحية أخرى وصلت منذ قليل مسيرات لالتراس أهلاوى و6 أبريل واهالى شهداء مذبحة بورسعيد حاملين صورهم وصور شهداء 25 يناير​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2013)

جهاد الحداد
المتحدث باسم الإخوان: إنهم يعتدون علينا أكثر من أى وقت مضى

قال جهاد الحداد المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أنه منذ 4 ساعات، وحتى الآن ومازال الاعتداء على مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، والشرطة لم تبد أى رد فعل تجاه المعتدين، وأضاف فى تدوينة له على موقع تويتر: أنهم يفعلون أكثر مما فى أى وقت مضى، لقد سجنونا وعذبونا، و صودرت أصولنا، وقتل قادتنا كنا دائما وحدنا"​.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*وكالة انباء الأناضول: عدد قتلى احتجاجات المعارضة في مصر ارتفع إلى 5 ضحايا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*ارتفاع مصابى اشتباكات حوش عيسى بالبحيرة لـ265 منهم 10 فى حالة حرجة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*أبو الفتوح: على مرسى تقديم استقالته تلبية لمطالب الجماهير

الجيل الثانى يستعد للخروج من الشرنقة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*جهاد الحداد : يتوعد ضباط الشرطة بالتحقيق ويتهمهم بمهاجمة "الإرشاد"*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يونيو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> نجل "الشاطر" يسخر من المتظاهرين.. ويطالب من تأثروا بالمظاهرات المناهضة لمرسى بمتابعة قناة 25 مصر لرفع معنوياتهم



انا بمقت و بحتقر الصرصار دا


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*فلاديمير بوتين معلقاً على الأحــــــــداث فى مصـــــــــر 

أمـــــــر طبيعى أن يحدث هــذا الطوفان الشعبي فى مصــــــر تجاه هذا الرئيس, فمثــل هذا الشخص لا يستطيع أن يحكم دولـــــــــــــة حكمهـــــــــــا من قبـــــل زعمـــــــــاء نعتبرهم قدوة لنا فى قيادة الأمم*


----------



## fredyyy (30 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أبو الفتوح: على مرسى تقديم استقالته تلبية لمطالب الجماهير*


 

*قول له ... راحت عليك خلاص *

*بلاش تمثيل على الجماهير ... الجماهير خلاص فهمت ... ومش محتاجة مدرس خصوصي *


.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*
 المتحدث العسكرى: "السيسى" يتابع تطورات الأوضاع ولن يلقى كلمة اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*جماعة الاخوان تفاجأت بأعداد المتظاهرين ضدها لدرجة أنهم لم يستطيعوا الانقضاض عليهم "كما كانت خطتهم" وهم يتحينون الآن لساعة الصفر بفارغ الصبر وستكون بمجرد ان تغادر الحشود الغفيرة الى منازلها ولا يتبقى الا "الثوار" فسوف يسيطرون على الأوضاع وينقذون عروشهم...

أما اذا استمرت الميادين ممتلئة بهذا الشكل واستطعنا الصمود لمدة ثلاثة ايام . قسيسقط نظام الاخوان الى غير رجعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*



ابانوب عادل سيكا
 شهيد اسيوط
 اول شهيد اسيوطى*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

*لأهرام|  مدير أمن أسيوط: قوات الشرطة ضبطت عدد من الطلقات النارية بمسرح الحادث  الذي لقى فيه متظاهرون مصرعهم و القبض شخصين ينتميان للتيار الإسلامي بمحيط  حزب الحرية والعدالة، داخل إحدى المدرعات عقب العثور على السلاح الآلي  والطلقات النارية. 

 وقوات الجيش لم تنزل إلى مدينة أسيوط، والقوات المتواجدة لتأمين المظاهرات جميعها تنتمي لجهاز الشرطة.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2013)

* لم يمنعه مرضه من الخروج.. جميل راتب وسط متظاهري التحرير
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يونيو 2013)

*
البيان الأول للثورة

 باسم الله
 باسم الشعب
 باسم الثورة

باسم اكثر من 22 مليون مواطن مصرى وقعوا على استمارة تمرد لسحب الثقة نيابة عن الشعب المصري نعلن اليوم ان محمد محمد مرسى عيسى العياط لم يعد رئيسا شرعيا لجمهورية مصر العربية ولذلك نعلن النقاط التالية

 أولاً: يطلب الشعب المصري من أعمدة مؤسسات الدولة الجيش والشرطة والقضاء أن ينحازوا بشكل واضح إلى الإرادة الشعبية المتمثلة فى إحتشاد الجمعية العمومية للشعب المصرى فى ميدان التحرير والإتحادية وكافة ميادين التحرير فى جميع المحافظات.

ثانيا: نعلن استمرار اعتصامنا في ميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية وكل ميادين التحرير بكل المحافظات.

ثالثا: نؤكد على التزامنا بالسلمية التامة لأن الدم المصرى كله حرام ولن نسمح لأحد أو تنظيم أو جماعة إرهابية أن يجر وطننا الغالى مصر إلى حرب أهلية.

رابعا: نؤكد أنه لم يعد بالإمكان القبول بأى حل وسط ولا بديل عن الإنهاء السلمى لسلطة الاخوان والمتمثلة في مندوب مكتب الإرشاد محمد مرسى بقصر الاتحادية والدعوة لإجراء إنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.

خامسا : نمهل محمد محمد مرسى عيسى العياط لموعد أقصاه الخامسة من مساء الثلاثاء القادم الموافق 2 يوليو أن يغادر السلطة حتى تتمكن مؤسسات الدولة المصرية من الاستعداد لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، وإلا فإن الجمعية العمومية للشعب المصري مدعوة إلى ما يلي:

1- الاحتشاد في كل ميادين الجمهورية مع الزحف إلى قصر القبة
2- يعتبر هذا الموعد الخامسة من مساء الثلاثاء بداية الدعوة لعصيان مدني شامل من أجل تنفيذ إرادة الشعب المصري.

النصر للثورة .. المجد للشهداء

 القاهرة مساء 30 يونيو2013

ومع هذا البيان ..... نختتم فعاليات اليوم الأول ...... وننتقل لـ فعاليات اليوم الثانى*


----------

